# [Sammelthread] Assassins Creed Revelations



## Snipa (22. Juni 2011)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen liebe Community, hier im Sammelthread zu​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ezio Auditore da Firenze ist zurück! In dem im November erscheinenden 4. Teil der Assassins-Creed Reihe dürfen wir mit dem inzwischen 50-jährigen Meistermeuchler über die Dächer und durch die Straßen Konstantinopels hetzen, um jede Menge böse Templer um die Ecke zu bringen. Mit dabei sind neue Waffen und Features, eine Wiedersehen mit unserem Alter Ego aus Teil I, Altair Ibn-La'Ahad, sowie ein verbesserter Multiplayer.​ 



*Der Schauplatz*​ 

Assassins Creed Revelations spielt 1511, als die Expansion des Osmanischen Reiches seinen Höhepunkt hatte. Ein paar Jahre zuvor, 1453 um genau zu sein, endet der Konflikt zwischen Osmanen und Byzantinern mit der Einnahme Konstantinopels (ab 1930 Istanbul). Da sich jedoch die Byzantiner nicht unterbekommen lassen, ist diese Zeit (und damit auch die Geschichte von Revelations) von dem Konflikt zwischen eben oben genannten Parteien geprägt. Konstantinopel wir hierbei in 4 Gebiete unterteilt, die Konstantin, Imperial, Galata und Beyazid heißen. Außerdem wird es Abstecher nach zum Beispiel Kappadokien geben.​ 




*Die Geschichte*​ 

Ezio, inzwischen 50 Jahre alt, steckt in einer Lebenskrise, da er nicht weiß, in welche Richtung er den Orden der Assassinen führen soll. Abhilfe soll hier sein Vorfahr Altair schaffen, in dessen Fußstapfen er tritt, und der ihm einen neuen Lebenssinn aufzeigen soll. Also macht er sich auf den Weg, um Forschungen über den vormaligen Assassinen-Anführer anzustellen und begibt sich auf die Suche nach fünf Siegeln, die die Erinnerungen Altairs enthalten und den Zugang zu einer geheimen Bibliothek der Assassinen in Masyaf öffnen soll, welches ein geheimes Artefakt birgt.
In Konstantinopel angekommen findet Ezio heraus, dass eine wachsende Armee von Templern versucht, die Region zu destabiliseren, was unser Meuchler natürlich nicht zulassen kann. Feinde hat er hier unter anderem in Manuel Palaeologos, einem reichen Mann mit Verbindungen zu den Templern, freundlich gesinnte Charaktere sind zum Beispiel der 17-jährige Prinz Suleiman, für den Ezio sowas wie ein Mentor wird und der später als einer der größten Herrscher des osmanischen Reiches in die Geschichte eingeht, sowie den Chef des in Konstantinopel ansässigen Assassinen-Ordens Yusuf Tazim, mit dem Ezio eine freundschaftliche Rivalität verbindet.

!ACHTUNG, SPOILER!
Wer AC Brotherhood noch nicht zuende gespielt hat, sollte diesen Spoiler auslassen!



Spoiler



Desmond liegt nach wie vor im Koma in das er nach dem Ende von Brotherhood gefallen ist. Allerdings sollen die Passagen, in denen man Desmond spielen kann sehr stark mit Rätselnd und guten Timing versehen sein. Außerdem sollen eben diese stark mit der Umwelt verknüpft sein, wie genau diese Aussehen weiß man noch nicht.




ACHTUNG, SPOILER!
Im Internet ist eine geleakte Liste der Achievement aufgetaucht, allerdings lassen einige auch Rückschlüsse auf die Story ziehen.
Daher nur durchlesen, wenn man sich dessen bewusst ist. (Ich hab sie nicht durchgelesen, nur kopiert)



Spoiler



- Mastering the Art (30) - Earn the INCOGNITO bonus (Multiplayer). 
 - Tools of the Templar (10) - Purchase your first ABILITY in the Abstergo Store (Multiplayer).  
 - Achiever (10) - Complete a Challenge (Multiplayer). 
 - True Templar (20) - Reach level 20 (Multiplayer).  
 - Looking Good (10) - Customize a PERSONA (Multiplayer).  
 - There Is No I in Team (20) - Win a session of a team mode (Multiplayer).  
 - Make the Headlines (30) - Obtain 12 different Accolades (Multiplayer). 
 - The Way I Like It (20) - Edit your TEMPLAR PROFILE to change your title, emblem, and patron (Multiplayer). 
 - Explorer (20) - Finish a session of each game mode (Multiplayer). 
 - Tactician (30) - Score at least 2500 points in a session (Multiplayer).  
 - The Early Years (20) - Complete Desmond Sequence 1. 
 - Best Served Cold (20) - Complete DNA Sequence 1.  
 - The Reluctant Assassin (20) - Complete Desmond Sequence 2.  
 - Istanbul and Constantinople (20) - Complete DNA Sequence 2.  
 - Escape To New York (20) - Complete Desmond Sequence 3.  
 - Seal the Deal (20) - Complete DNA Sequence 3.  
 - The Prince (20) - Complete DNA Sequence 4.  
 - The Plot Thickens (20) - Complete DNA Sequence 5.  
 - Successes and Failures (20) - Complete DNA Sequence 6.  
 - The Rotten Apple (20) - Complete Desmond Sequence 4.  
 - Old Boss, New Boss (20) - Complete DNA Sequence 7.  
 - Priorities (20) - Complete DNA Sequence 8.  
 - Are You Desmond Miles? (20) - Complete Desmond Sequence 5.  
 - Revelations (50) - Complete DNA Sequence 9.  
 - Fond Memories (20) - Achieve 100% Synchronization in all Sequences.  
 - Holy Wisdom (20) - Complete the Hagia Sofia challenge level.  
 - Capped (20) - Collect all animus data fragments.  
 - Worth A Thousand Words (20) - Collect all of Ishak Pashas memoir pages.  
 - Pyromaniac (20) - Complete all Bomb Missions.  
 - Armchair General (20) - Control all cities (except Rhodes) simultaneously in the Mediterranian Defense game.  
 - Iron Curtain (20) - Perform a perfect den defense without using the cannon.  
 - Spider Assassin (20) - Climb Hagia Sofia, from the ground to the pinnacle, in under 25 seconds.  
 - A Friend Indeed (20) - Complete all Faction Creed Challenges from a single faction.  
 - Tax Evasion (10) - Get your money back from a Templar tax collector.  
 - The Mentor (20) - Have seven trainees reach the rank of Master Assassin.  
 - Lightning Strikes (20) - Kill 5 guards in 5 seconds using only your hidden blades.  
 - Overkiller (20) - Assassinate 50 guards with the hidden blade.  
 - Show-Off (20) - Parachute onto a zipline.  
 - Sage (20) - Collect all available books.  
 - Fast Fingers (20) - Loot 50 dead guards with thief looting.  
 - Mosh Pit (20) - Have (10) guards poisoned at the same time.  
 - Mouse Trap (20) - Kill 5 guards with a scaffold after they have been stunned by caltrops.  
 - Craft Maniac (20) - Craft 30 bombs.  
 - My Protégé (20) - Have one trainee reach the rank of Master Assassin.  
 - Almost Flying (20) - Parachute directly from the top of the Galata Tower to the golden horn.  
 - Silent But Deadly (20) - Kill three guards simultaneously with only throwing knives.  
 - I can see you (20) - Kill 5 guards while under the cover of a smoke screen bomb.  
 - Monsters Dance (20) - Have a guard incapacitate 3 civilians while hes poisoned.  
 - Bully (20) - Find and beat up Duccio.


 



*Das Gameplay*​ 

In Assassins Creed Revelations gibt es einige Neuerungen, angefangen bei den Waffen. Hier wird Ezios Arsenal durch die "Hookblade" erweitert, welche es dem Assassinen erlaubt, sich an Seile einzuhängen und diese als Rutsche zu verwenden, um so schnell die Position zu wechseln. Hierbei kann der Meuchler sich auch prima an Vorspüngen, die er mit der Hand gerade nicht mehr erreicht, festhalten. Außerdem bietet eine solche Waffe auch hervorragende Möglichkeiten, Gegner spektakulär auszuschalten.
Eine zweite Neuerung ist das Bomben-Crafting. Angekündigt sind 300 Verschiedene Bomben-Kombinationen, von Rauchbomben über explosive Wurfgegenstände bis hin zu Blend-Granaten, die Mischungen lassen sich wohl über Trial & Error herausfinden, die Zutaten findet man in und um Konstantinopel, wobei die Seltenheit der Zutat auch den Schwierigkeitsgrad erhöht, an sie heranzukommen. Gebaut und verändert werden die altertümlichen Handgranaten an speziell dafür vorgesehenen Stationen, werfen kann man sie sogar aus Heuhaufen heraus. Verschiedene Bauteile sind z.B. verschieden lange Zündschnüre, mit denen man die Dauer bis zur Detonation bestimmen kann, aber auch stärkere Gefäße, um Bomben zu bauen, die von Wänden abprallen. Verfolger lassen sich auch mit Bomben abschütteln, die Krähenfüße (spitze Metallgegenstände) enthalten, und die Verfolger sich erst wieder aus den Füßen ziehen müssen.
Die dritte große Neuerung ist Ezios verbessertes Adlerauge. Der gealterte Meister-Assassine verläßt sich nun immer mehr auf seine geschärften Sinne, um so Gegner selbst ohne Sicht zielsicher auszuschalten. Daher heißt diese Fähigkeit auch nun "Adlersinn" und nicht wie bisher "Adlerauge". Auch kann man dadurch Fußabdrücke seines Opfers sehen, wodurch sich der Weg, den jemand genommen hat, nachvervolgen läßt.
Was wir allerdings wieder dürfen, wie in Brotherhood, ist Bezirke von Templern zu befreien, neu ist hier allerdings, dass Templer bereits befreite Gebiete wieder zurück erobern können. Um ihnen das nicht allzu einfach zu gestalten kann man Gebäude mit Geld verbessern, schnellere Transportwege kaufen und sogar das Verhalten der Wachleute beeinflussen. Geht man jedoch zu auffällig vor und ruiniert sich seinen Ruf, kann es ruckzuck passieren, dass ein Gebiet wieder unter die Kontrolle der Templer fällt.
Auch sollen Nebenquests nicht mehr von NPCs vergeben werden, sondern ins laufende Spiel eingebunden werden. So kann es vorkommen, dass man einen hilfsbedürftigen Bewohner sieht, der gerade ausgeraubt wird und man sich entscheiden kann, ihm zu helfen, oder eben nicht.
Wieder dabei sind die bereits aus Brohterhood bekannten Assassinen-Azubis, die wir ausbilden und als Unterstützung rufen können. (Hoffentlich hat Ubisoft hier am Balancing geschraubt) Diese dürfen wir jetzt allerdings Individualisieren, sprich, wir können ihnen Waffen und Klassen zuordnen. Zusätzlich sollen neue Missionen für frischen Wind sorgen.
Zusätzlich wird es möglich sein, Altair zu spielen, sowie weitere Erinnerungen durch die neue Animus-Funktion "Black Room" freizuschalten, die an einigen Stellen den Erzählstrang weiterknüpfen sollen. Hierbei sollen sich Altairs Erlebnisse auf Ezios Umwelt auswirken, was natürlich die Geschichte zusätzlich verkomplizieren, allerdings auch für einige Überraschungen sorgen könnte.​ 

*Das Bombencrafting*


Spoiler



Bomben werden aus 3 Komponenten bestehen:
- Ein Gefäß
- Eine Sorte Schwarzpulver
- Ein Effektzusatz

Bomben, die man nun craftet, werden in 3 verschiedene Kategorien unterteilt:
- Tödliche Bomben: um Gegener zu töten
- Taktische Bomben: um Gegner im Kampf zu verwirren, zu blenden, Zivilisten als Fluchtmöglichkeit zu nutzen, etc.
- Bomben für Ablenkungsmanöver: um z.B. Gegner von einer Position wegzulocken,



​ 

*Der Multiplayer*​ 

Große Neuerungen dürfen wir laut Ubisoft beim Multiplayer-Meucheln erwarten.
So soll der Multiplayer Story-lastiger werden, jede Spielfigur soll mit einer Hintergrundgeschichte ausgestattet werden und Spieler sollen ihren Templer nun noch weiter individualisieren können, so zum Beispiel durch Aussehen, Upgrades, Waffen und Gilden-Features. Auch soll das Modifizieren von Waffen und das Gründen von Gilden möglich sein. Die Geschichte wird durch Zwischensequenzen und einen durchgehenden Erzählstrang vorangetrieben. Die Geschichte ist hierbei die der modernen Abstergo-Agenten die mit steigender Zeit auch bessere Fähigkeiten freischalten und diese durch Ingame-Währung kaufen können. Ergo ist ein Skill-System wieder dabei.
Vier Charaktere sind schon bekannt:​ 

- The Vanguard ist eine Frau, die mit Geld- und Machtversprechen geködert wurde, und dem osmanischen Reich nach Jahren des Auskundschaftens und Spionierens einen tödlichen Stich versetzen möchte.​ 

- The Guardian ist ein Cousin des Sultans und lernte in Alexandrien die Vorzüge des Templer-Seins kennen​ 

- The Bombardier ist ein Mitglied des osmanischen Militärs, dem er jedoch nicht sonderlich treu ist, sondern vielmehr mit den Anti-Osmanischen Rebellen sympathisiert.​ 

- The Sentinel ist ein ehemaliger Assassine, der jedoch den Templern beitrat, als sich die Assassinen mit den Osmanen verbündeten.


Laut einem Q&A eines Community Developers soll der Multiplayer mit dem Singleplayer verknüpft werden. So kann man neue Story-Element des Singeplayers durch häufiges Spielen des Multiplayers freischalten.
Eine weitere Q&A beantwortet die Frage eines Users, der bemerkt hatte, dass es in der Demo keinen "Inkognito"-Modus mehr gibt. Dies sei jedoch lediglich ein Fehler im Code, das fertige Spiel werde diesen Modus wie gehabt enthalten.
Ein neues Interview mit einem Online Producer gibt neuen Stoff zum Multiplayer, so soll Abstergo den eigenen Fortschritt überwachen und auch eingreifen. Dies soll neue Wege eröffnen, die Story und Hintergründe von Abstergo zu beleuchten. Zusätzlich wird man neue Items freischalten, die jedoch nicht in das Inventar kommen sollen, sondern man wird sich entscheiden müssen, welches Item man nun benutzt.​ Eine neues Video (siehe Videosektion) erklärt einige neue Features zum Multiplayer. So ist es möglich, das Aussehen seines Charackters zu ändern, genauso wie seine Bewaffnung, was sich im Spiel an den Kill-Animationen äußert. Wenn man neue Dinge freischaltet, muss man diese allerdings erst mit Credits "freikaufen".
Ebenfalls neu ist das "Friends-HUB", eine Seite, in der Freunde die Statistik des jeweils anderen sehen können​ 


*Sonstiges*​ 

Verfügbare Editionen​ 

*Collector's Edition*​ 
• Die Collector-Box: Brechen Sie das Assassinen-Siegel, um zu sehen, was sie enthält
• Ein Artbook mit 50 Seiten voller Illustrationen und Konzeptzeichnungen zum Spiel
• Original Spiel-Soundtrack
• Den Film Assassin's Creed Embers: ein animierter Kurzfilm
• Spielinhalte:
- Erkunden Sie den Kerker von Vlad, dem Pfähler, der legendären Geißel von Konstantinopel und dem Vorbild für den Dracula-Mythos. Suchen Sie die Hinrichtungszelle des berüchtigten Herrschers, um seine persönliche Klinge zu finden, eine tödliche Nahkampfwaffe, die jeden Gegner bezwingen kann.
- Verkörpern Sie zwei zusätzliche Mehrspieler-Charaktere: Den Kreuzritter und den neuen Harlekin, der mit dem neuem Lokalkolorit von Konstantinopel ausgestattet ist: den Osmanischen Narren





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Animus Edition*​ 
• Werfen Sie einen Blick auf die Animus -Edition, die Geheimnisse aus den Tiefen des Animus enthält
• Ausführliche Encyclopedia mit umfassenden Einträgen für die Hauptcharaktere, die Ereignisse und andere wichtige Aspekte des Assassin's Creed®-Universums. Erste Bilder gibts hier
• Original Spiel-Soundtrack
• Den Film Assassin's Creed Embers: ein animierter Kurzfilm
• Spielinhalte:
- Erkunden Sie den Kerker von Vlad, dem Pfähler, der legendären Geißel von Konstantinopel und dem Vorbild für den Dracula-Mythos. Suchen Sie die Hinrichtungszelle des berüchtigten Herrschers, um seine persönliche Klinge zu finden, eine tödliche Nahkampfwaffe, die jeden Gegner bezwingen kann.
- Eine Kapazitäts-Erweiterung für die versteckte Pistole, Bomben & Armbrustbolzen, die Ihnen im Kampf den entscheidenden Vorteil verschafft.
- Verkörpern Sie zwei zusätzliche Mehrspieler-Charaktere: Den Kreuzritter und den neuen Harlekin, der mit dem neuem Lokalkolorit von Konstantinopel ausgestattet ist: den Osmanischen Narren
- Die Rüstung von Brutus aus Assassin's Creed Brotherhood
- Ein exklusiver Anpassungs-Gegenstand





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



*Special Edition*​ 
• Exklusive Verpackung
• Original Spiel-Soundtrack
• Spielinhalte:
- Türkische Assassinen-Rüstung
- Verkörpern Sie zwei zusätzliche Mehrspieler-Charaktere: Den Kreuzritter & eine Figur aus Assassin's Creed Brotherhood, die mit dem neuem Lokalkolorit von Konstantinopel ausgestattet ist: den Osmanischen Doktor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Erscheinungsdatum*
Für PlayStation3 und XBox: 15.11.2011
Für PC: 01.12.2011


*Technik
*
Systemanforderungen



Spoiler



*Minimale Systemanforderungen: Assassin's Creed Revelations*
- OS: Windows XP SP3 / Windows Vista SP2 /Windows 7 SP1
- Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E4300 @ 1.8 Ghz oder AMD Athlon 64 X2 4600+ @ 2.4GHZ
- RAM: 1.5 GiB Windows XP / 2 GiB Windows Vista - Windows 7
- Grafikkarte: 256 MiB DirectX 9.0– kompatible Grafikkarte mit Shader Model 3.0 Unterstützung oder besser
- Festplattenspeicher: 12 GByte
- Unterstützte Peripherie: Tastatur/Maus/Controller (Optional)
Sonstiges:  Einmalige Internetverbindung beim ersten Spielstart zum aktivieren des  Produkts benötigt. Für Multiplayer und Online-Features wird eine  permanente Internetverbindung benötigt.

*Empfohlene Systemanforderungen:** Assassin's Creed Revelations*
- Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Duo E6700 @ 2.6 GHz oder AMD Athlon 64 X2 6000+ @ 3.0Ghz oder besser
- Grafikkarte: 512 MiB DirectX 9.0
- Unterstützte Peripherie: Tastatur/Maus/ Controller (Xbox 360 Controller für Windows empfohlen)

*Unterstützte Grafikkarten zum Release:*
AMD Radeon HD2000/3000/4000/5000/6000 Desktop-Serie
Nvidia GeForce 8/9/GT200/GT400/GT500 Desktop-Serie


 


Videos​ 


*Trailer*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wo6Q14vBB1c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


*Demo-Gameplay*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ap0ZQWUY-8U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


*Multiplayer*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nOqby-5Z278

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


Und als kleine Zusatz, da ich mal ein großer LEGO-Fan war:
*Lego-Trailer*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=PJl9v1tDC7w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Desmond Journey Teaser Trailer
*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tjL8sDM32n8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Assassin's Creed Embers: Ezio-Trailer
*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=l7MQRTgMMSg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Embers-Kurzfilm soll das letzte Kapitel von Ezio erzählen, und damit die seine Geschichte vervollständigen.



*Multiplayer-Vorschau von GameStar
*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7Z3p14Y5bag

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Interview zum Multiplayer
*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=9PhlrBM20Cs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*GamesCom 2011 Trailer
*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vOnJCRG13_U

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Multiplayer-Trailer*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=se5kWgtB2Qg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Extended Story-Trailer
*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Dsjg-YGh3oY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Desmond's New Reality
*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DM9B2_KnN8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Desmond's Mission
*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tD93Up2tzng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Hookblade-Trailer
*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BjV_Y-J3ENY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Combat-Video
*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=50HnkBgpMTg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*The End of an Era (Story Trailer)*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5R7-MJeKvsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Making Bombs Trailer
*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=r31VEckFMqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Single Player Preview: Bombs*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o-5dElIHBEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Single Player Preview: Konstantinopel
*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RuIqOZP1A-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Single Player Preview: Verstecke und Altairs Erinnerungen
*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yv26LOKUUQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Single Player Preview: Hookblade
*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=50R3GjiJdqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Zwei Assassinen - Ein Schicksal*




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pX5Hx0aD4V0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




*Multiplayer-Features: Behind the Templars
*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yO7o_n6ZVi0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Den Defence
*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yDep06W1MBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






*Secrets of Abstergo Industries
*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TBaijeX6OXU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Gameplay-Trailer: Konstantinopel
*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pMKYJHRYPnU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Launch-Trailer
*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=TO2oRlfkJX0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Vorgeschichte
*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LpjAAkVU9as

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*TV-Werbung
*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QSl8FRkMeRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





*Tools of an Assassin
*



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6H5GCC9J3aY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


Interview mit Creative Director Alex Amancio​ 



Spoiler



_"Wie ihr wisst, hatten wir in Assassin's Creed immer die typische systematische Stadt und Missionen darin und manchmal linear aufgebaute Momente. Manche Leute nannten sie 'Prince of Persia'-Momente in Assassin's Creed. Wir greifen diese Idee auf und werden mehr lineare Momente haben. Anstatt mehr Herausforderungsbasierter Sequenzen werden wir mehr hochwertig linear umgesetzte Sequenzen bieten. Wir ziehen die Emotionen also mehr aus der tatsächlichen Umsetzung und Intensität, als zum Beispiel aus Kletter-Puzzles. Ihr erinnert euch an exotische Gameplay-Sequenzen wie Leonardos Flugmaschinen? Wir werden immer noch solche exotischen Gameplay-Sequenzen haben, aber wir werden sie aufwendiger inszenieren und umsetzen."_


 



So, das wars fürs Erste, sollte ich irgendwelche neuen Infos haben, werde ich sie hier reinposten.
Ansonsten wünsch ich euch viel Spaß und hoffe, dass ihr nicht über dem ganzen Lesestoff eingenickt seid ​ 
Hier noch die Gruppe bei PCGHX für alle Assassins Creed-Fans​ 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/482-assassin-s-creed.html​ 


Mit besten Grüßen
Snipa​ 
UPDATE: Bilder der Editionen als Link hinzugefügt
UPDATE 2: Verlinkung des Artikels zur Encyclopedia der Animus-Edition mit Artwork-Bildern
UPDATE 3: Neues Video hinzugefügt: Desmond Journey Trailer
UPDATE 4: Ergänzungen zur Geschichte, zum Multiplayer und zum Gameplay
UPDATE 5: Kleines Update zum Multiplayer
UPDATE 6: Embers-Trailer eingefügt + Kommentar
UPDATE 7: Kleines Update zum Multiplayer
UPDATE 8: Multplayer-Vorschau hinzugefügt
UPDATE 9: Neues Video und neue Infos zum Multiplayer hinzugefügt
UPDATE 10: Bombeninfos & Adleraugeninfos erweitert + Gamescom 2011 Trailer hinzugefügt
UPDATE 11: Multiplayer-Trailer und Extended Story-Trailer hinzugefügt
UPDATE 12: Änderung des Release-Datums für den PC
UPDATE 13: Zwei neue Videos hinzugefügt: Desmond's New Reality + Desmond's Mission
UPDATE 14: Hookblade-Trailer + Combat-Video hinzugefügt
UPDATE 15: End of an Era-Story Trailer hinzugefügt
UPDATE 16: Making Bombs Trailer + Infos zum Bomben-Crafting hinzugefügt
UPDATE 17: Single Player Previews hinzugefügt
UPDATE 18: Achievement-Liste in Spoiler hinzugefügt
UPDATE 19:Zwei Assassinen - Ein Schicksal-Video hinzugefügt
UPDATE 20: Technik - Systemanforderungen hinzugefügt
UPDATE 21: Neue Multiplayer Infos + Behind the Templars-Video hinzugefügt
UPDATE 22: Den Defence-Video hinzugefügt
UPDATE 23: Secrets of Abstergo Industries-Video hinzugefügt
UPDATE 24: Konstantinopel-Video und Launch-Trailer hinzugefügt
UPDATE 25: Vorgeschichte-Video hinzugefügt
UPDATE: 26: TV-Werbung-Video hinzugefügt
UPDATE 27: Tools of an Assassin-Video hinzugefügt​


----------



## Painkiller (22. Juni 2011)

Nice1, mein Schüler!  xD

Ich freu mich schon drauf. Und erst recht auf die Animus-Edition. 

Aber erstmal sollte ich Brotherhood fertig spielen.


----------



## Re4dt (22. Juni 2011)

1A Arbeit 
Freu mich schon so derbe auf dieses Spiel vorallem weil es in Istanbul spielt 
Nur welche Version kaufe ich die PC Version oder PS3


----------



## Freeak (22. Juni 2011)

Ich Freue mich auch schon wie Irre auf ACR, es ist einfach ein Würdiger Abschluss der Trillogie um Ezio. Außerdem werden bzw. sollen ja viele Fragen aus den Vorgängern geklärt werden. Insbesonders das (wieder mal) bescheidene Ende. Man Hoffentlich klärt sich das auf.... November auf das du Schnell kommest.

Aber schon jetzt ein genialer Thread.


----------



## KillerHirschi (26. Juni 2011)

Das Siel sieht richtig Hammer aus!  
Ich hab mal eine kurze Frage: Wann kommt denn die Animus Edition raus?  Denn ich finde bei Amazon diese Animus Edition nicht, auch bei geizhals,  ist diese Edition leider nicht zu finden.


----------



## Freeak (26. Juni 2011)

Ich vermute mal zeitgleich mit allen Anderen Editionen, da du Scheinbar Vergiisst da es noch einige Monate bis November sind und sich bis dahin auch noch einiges ändern kann (siehe Duke Nukem).


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. Juni 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Ich Freue mich auch schon wie Irre auf ACR, es ist einfach ein Würdiger Abschluss der Trillogie um Ezio. Außerdem werden bzw. sollen ja viele Fragen aus den Vorgängern geklärt werden. Insbesonders das (wieder mal) bescheidene Ende. Man Hoffentlich klärt sich das auf.... November auf das du Schnell kommest.
> 
> Aber schon jetzt ein genialer Thread.


 Dafür bekommst du von mir nur Zustimmung!! 
Ich hasse Ubisoft und ACB für das Ende ... Und liebe sie deswegen auch!
Es wird auf jeden Fall vorbestellt und bis zum Ende gesuchtet!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Painkiller (27. Juni 2011)

Die Animus-Edition wird es nur über GameStop und den Ubishop geben. 
Ich dreh noch ab... -.-

@ Snipa

Die Bilder der Collectors und Animus-Edition sind schon im Netz.


----------



## Freeak (27. Juni 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Die Animus-Edition wird es nur über GameStop und den Ubishop geben.
> Ich dreh noch ab... -.-


 
Wenn dem so sein sollte, bin ich ja mal wirklich froh das wir nen GameStop in der Nähe haben..... Ich HASSE diese "Exklusivverträge", entweder man Bekommt JEDE EDITION ÜBERALL, oder gar nicht. Ist Doch völlig behämmert wenn man Überall diesen Mist verzapft. Das gleiche war ja auch bei Metro 2033, die CE gabs nur und "Exklusiv" bei Amazon. Und gebraucht zu Wucherpreisen von 150-250 Euro. Ja ne ist klar.....

Wenn wer Interesse haben sollte, ich würde se natürlich auch für die User die sie ünbedings haben wollen (wenn kein Gamestop in der nähe) Kaufen und Per Post versenden, habe ich auch schon mal bei CoD 4 so gehandhabt, ging alles Reibungslos. (auch nach Österreich) Also, wer Interesse hätte, PN an mich.


----------



## Re4dt (27. Juni 2011)

Naja bleib mir wohl nicht anderes übrig dann wird das Spiel eben von Gamestop gekauft


----------



## Snipa (27. Juni 2011)

so, hab mal die bilder der einzelnen editionen mit link hinzugefügt

und danke für die blumen


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2011)

> so, hab mal die bilder der einzelnen editionen mit link hinzugefügt


 
Ich hab mal die Bilder richtig eingefügt, so das ein Bild zu sehen ist.


----------



## Snipa (28. Juni 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Ich hab mal die Bilder richtig eingefügt, so das ein Bild zu sehen ist.


 
danke dir, das mit dem hochladen und einfügen muss ich nochmal üben


----------



## Painkiller (28. Juni 2011)

Snipa schrieb:


> danke dir, das mit dem hochladen und einfügen muss ich nochmal üben



Kein Ding. 

Ich erklärs dir heute Abend mal^^


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Juni 2011)

Ooooh wie konnte ich diesen Thread nur übersehen....
Wird es wirklich für den PC auch diesmal schon im November erscheinen???
Ich glaube noch nicht so recht daran, freue mich allerdings schon wie ein Kleinkind darauf.


----------



## Re4dt (28. Juni 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Ich glaube noch nicht so recht daran, freue mich allerdings schon wie ein Kleinkind darauf.


 Same here  
Zudem freu ich mich diesesmal irgendwie sogar auf den Multiplayer


----------



## Freeak (28. Juni 2011)

Man müsste sich mal zu nem MP-Match verabreden, ich kenne leider zu viele die ACB nicht im Original haben..... Dabei ist der MP wirklich recht gut, was ich so Gesehen und darüber gelesen habe.

Aber erstmal will ich die Story wissen wie diese weitergeht. Ich bin imemr wieder erstaunt wie genial und Glaubwürdig das ganze Umgesetzt worden ist. Eide dermaßen genial Erzählte Story hat man Selten. Ich bin ja sogar fast der Meinung das AC die Komplexität von Half Life in den Schatten stellt. Allein das diese Götter "Erkannt" haben das Desmond die Errinerungen Ezios Wiedererlebt ist irgendwo auch schon ein Komplexes Rätzel, sowie interessantes Detail.


----------



## Snipa (28. Juni 2011)

@kaki

naja, ich bin da zwar eher skeptisch, ob das spiel wirklich schon im nov rauskommt, aber wer weiß...

@freeak

ich glaube eher, dass die götter in die zukunft schauen konnten, und ezio bereits die nachricht für desmond gegeben hatten. weil ezio sagt danach, wer eigentlich dieser desmond sein soll.


----------



## fac3l3ss (28. Juni 2011)

Snipa schrieb:


> (...)
> @freeak
> 
> ich glaube eher, dass die götter in die zukunft schauen konnten, und ezio bereits die nachricht für desmond gegeben hatten. weil ezio sagt danach, wer eigentlich dieser desmond sein soll.


 So habe ich es auch interpretiert 
Ich bin echt gespannt was mich jetzt erwartet, bei AC würde ich noch nie enttäuscht.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Juni 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Man müsste sich mal zu nem MP-Match verabreden, ich kenne leider zu viele die ACB nicht im Original haben..... Dabei ist der MP wirklich recht gut, was ich so Gesehen und darüber gelesen habe.


Aber gern doch ! 
Meinst du den kommenden MP in ACR oder ACB ?
Finde den auch recht gut und bin gern mal zwischendurch für ein Spielchen zu haben, einfach melden.


----------



## Freeak (28. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube das ist jeder der AC gezockt hat, das Ende von Brotherhood, die Geschichte der Götter etc. das alles sind Fragen die es in Revelaitions zu Beantworten gillt. Genauso finde ich die Geschichte mich Christina recht Tragisch und auch Fragenreich, Ezio´s großer Liebe. Immerhin muss er ja dennoch seine Gene irgendwie weitergegeben haben, den wie hätte sonst Demond auf die Welt kommen sollen?

Au man, und bis November ist´s noch so lang. Ich glaube ich muss nochmal ACII und Brotherhood Spielen.




Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Aber gern doch !
> Meinst du den kommenden MP in ACR oder ACB ?
> Finde den auch recht gut und bin gern mal zwischendurch für ein Spielchen zu haben, einfach melden.


 
Natürlich meine ich den Multiplayer von Brotherhood. Revelaitions kommt ja erst noch.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Juni 2011)

Es ist unglaublich wie sehr ich mich auf das Spiel freue!
Schöner Thread.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Juni 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Natürlich meine ich den Multiplayer von Brotherhood. Revelaitions kommt ja erst noch.


Na dann let's fetz ! 
Wie schauts am WE aus?



> Es ist unglaublich wie sehr ich mich auf das Spiel freue!
> Schöner Thread.


Noch einer... juhu !!!!


----------



## Snipa (28. Juni 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist jeder der AC gezockt hat, das Ende von Brotherhood, die Geschichte der Götter etc. das alles sind Fragen die es in Revelaitions zu Beantworten gillt. Genauso finde ich die Geschichte mich Christina recht Tragisch und auch Fragenreich, Ezio´s großer Liebe. Immerhin muss er ja dennoch seine Gene irgendwie weitergegeben haben, den wie hätte sonst Demond auf die Welt kommen sollen?
> 
> Au man, und bis November ist´s noch so lang. Ich glaube ich muss nochmal ACII und Brotherhood Spielen.
> 
> ...



die angebetet dame von ezio soll angeblich eine gewisse Sofia Sorto sein, allerdings ist das auch die einzige Info, die ich derzeit habe...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Juni 2011)

Hehe ihr diskutiert über Ezios Bettgeschichten.
Jetzt musste ich aber wirklich schmunzeln.


----------



## Snipa (28. Juni 2011)

wen interessieren schon die bettgeschichten von irgendwelchen promis?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Juni 2011)

Snipa schrieb:


> wen interessieren schon die bettgeschichten von irgendwelchen promis?


Haha ganz genau, sexy Ezios Story wird so schön und spannend erzählt, DAS ist natürlich viel interessanter. 

Drückt Däumchen, dass wir PC-Spieler auch schon im November in den Genuss kommen.


----------



## Freeak (28. Juni 2011)

@Snipa

Ja sicherlich hatte Ezio eine Affähre mit Caterina Sforza, allerdings auch mit Cristina Vespucci. Seine Große Liebe, welche auch in Brotherhood näher beleuchtet wird.*
*@ Kamikaze-Kaki

Am WE geht´s aber nur am Sonntag.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (28. Juni 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> @ [/B][/B]*Kamikaze-Kaki
> 
> Am WE geht´s aber nur am Sonntag.
> *


Passt schon! 
Schreib mir ne PN oder komm bei Steam in meine Gruppe !


----------



## Snipa (28. Juni 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> @Snipa
> 
> Ja sicherlich hatte Ezio eine Affähre mit Caterina Sforza, allerdings auch mit Cristina Vespucci. Seine Große Liebe, welche auch in Brotherhood näher beleuchtet wird.@ Kamikaze-Kaki
> 
> Am WE geht´s aber nur am Sonntag.


 
ich weiß, hab schließlich alle teile durchgespielt 

tante edith:

mir is grad aufgefallen, dass ezio beim trailer eine versteckte klinge verliert, weil sie durch einen schwerthieb abbricht.
und in revelations hat er eine hakenklinge, ergo keine doppelklinge mehr. wird die abgebrochene klinge möglicherweise durch die hakenklinge ersetzt? könnte der trailer also die vorgeschichte zu revelations darstellen? meinungen dazu bitte ^^


----------



## spionkaese (28. Juni 2011)

Snipa schrieb:


> ich weiß, hab schließlich alle teile durchgespielt
> 
> tante edith:
> 
> ...


Ezio hat in Revelations immer noch ne Doppelklinge. Er kann aber wahlweise auch den Haken benutzen. Hab ich zumindest so gelesen.
Hier wird auch noch diskutiert. Dazu gab es auch noch einen ersten Teil, der nach einigen Tagen bei über 100 Seiten war.


----------



## Snipa (30. Juni 2011)

kleines update:
bei der animus-edition gibt es eine enzyklopädie, deren erste artworks in einem artikel zu sehen sind. verlinkung findet ihr bei der animus-edition


----------



## dr_breen (2. Juli 2011)

Kennt ihr wahrscheinlich schon (hab ich in den Artikeln aber nicht gesehen)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tjL8sDM32n8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bei 0:53 und 0:55 kann man das hier lesen: "Lucy" "You will know the truth" / "The end is the beginning"

Ich denke mal das sind Szenen aus dem Teil des Spiels, der sich in Desmonds kaputtem Geist abspielt.


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Juli 2011)

September, Vorbestellung, übers Wochende fertig zocken.
So sieht mein Plan aus, um des Rätsels Lösung möglichst schnell zu sehen.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## m-o-m-o (3. Juli 2011)

Wenn du Brotherhood meinst, vergiss es, da gibts keine Lösungen von den Rätseln 

Was Revelations betrifft, denke ich auch das da nichts draus wird, schließlich ist AC eine Trilogie und AC:R heißt ja nicht AC:3...


----------



## fac3l3ss (3. Juli 2011)

m-o-m-o schrieb:


> (...)


 Ich gehe mal stark davon aus, das ACR weingstens ein wenig das Ende von ACB erkärt, und darum geht es mir :3


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juli 2011)

Seh ich das eigentlich richtig das die "Burg" aus dem trailer die "Burg" aus Teil 1 ist?
Also weil Altair dort steht wo er am Anfang des ersten Teils mal runterspringt.


----------



## ChaoZ (3. Juli 2011)

Hab ich mir auch gedacht. Sieht genauso aus.


----------



## m-o-m-o (3. Juli 2011)

Ist ja auch Masyaf und wir sehen Altair auch daneben runterspringen 

@Faceless: Will ich stark hoffen, aber ich habe trotzdem keine hohen Erwartungen. Bis dahin lese ich Verwörungsforen


----------



## Snipa (3. Juli 2011)

@dr-breen

nein, den kannte ich noch nicht, danke dafür 
werd ihn gleich hinzufügen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (4. Juli 2011)

Gerade ist ja dieses verdammt verlockende AC-Pack bei Steam im Sale. 
Was denkt ihr, wird es zum Xmas Sale dann die komplette Reihe (alle 4 Spiele) im Pack geben? 
Vorausgesetzt revelations kommt im November raus.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (4. Juli 2011)

Assessins creed wäre eine option ,wäre da nicht der Ubilauncher,mir reicht Steam als client, da brauch ich nicht noch zig andere.zur zeit kursieren 5 download onlinepflicht clienten im netzt
Impuls,origin,steam,ubilauncher,capsule (green man gaming)
also ich brauche nur Steam zwangsweise.Wenn ubisoft endlich den Ubilauncher in allen PC Spielen entfernt könnt ich mich vorstellen die assessin reihe zu kaufen


----------



## Snipa (6. Juli 2011)

kleine updates der geschichte, des gameplays und des multiplayers


----------



## ChaoZ (6. Juli 2011)

Für mich ist ein MP bei Assassin's Creed komplett fehl am Platz. Er lässt sich nicht ordentlich in die Geschichte einbringen. Vom Spielspaß ganz abgesehen.


----------



## Snipa (7. Juli 2011)

im multiplayer soll es wohl um die geschichten der abstergo-schergen gehen, hat also so gesehen nichts mit der story um desmond und seine vorfahren zu tun


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. Juli 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Für mich ist ein MP bei Assassin's Creed komplett fehl am Platz. Er lässt sich nicht ordentlich in die Geschichte einbringen. Vom Spielspaß ganz abgesehen.


 Finde ich auch.
Niemand braucht einen MP in AC!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## ChaoZ (7. Juli 2011)

Von mir aus soll er dabei sein, aber er darf keinesfalls den Singleplayer beeinträchtigen. Ich hätte lieber eine SP Mission mehr als einen MP.


----------



## dr_breen (11. Juli 2011)

Ich fände Story-Coop wäre viel passender als der Multiplayer.


----------



## DarthLAX (12. Juli 2011)

hui,

das sieht mal wieder gut aus (so wie das kommt hätte ich echt sparen sollen für die spiele dieses jahr (jetzt kommen eh einige doch net...z.B. mass effect 3 und diablo 3 denke ich auch net)....aber wartet mal: hab ich eh gemacht (hab die letzten monate wenig ausgegeben ....denn in nächster zeit (bis ende des jahres) kommen so nen haufen guter games:

1. Deus Ex: Human Revolution
2. Assassins Creed: Revelations
3. Battlefield 3
4. ANNO 2070 (freu mich schon drauf - bin gespannt wie das wird)
5. RAGE
6. The Elder Scrolls V: Skyrim....endlich wieder was gutes in dem sektor 
.....vll noch mehr (amazon hat net überall schon daten wann was kommt....aber wenn des so weiter geht kauf ich bei denen eh keine games mehr (liebe mein zeug uncut und mit englischer sprachausgabe))

naja zurück zu AC:

ich fand die letzten teile genial (bis auf die steuerung....typisch konsolen-hackelig (vor allem die kammera, wenn man mal wo dran hängt und - wie aus "normalen" pc spielen gewohnt nach vorne springen will aber dann - wegen kammera - auf einmal links oder rechts "nach vorn" bedeuted (fand des nervig, wenn wieder mal nen zeitlimit ein zu halten war....noch nerviger fand ich das 100% synch wegen steuerung oft net drin war....mag es einfach net, wenn ich schon ne tasta und maus habe, das ich spielen muss wie auf ner konsole (auch das ich messer und armbrust-pfeile net ohne vorherigen "target lock" abschießen kann, nervt.....da lobe ich mir ein fadenkreuz in nem shooter))....cool fand ich vor allem die reiterei auf der kutsche mit dem "MG"  ^^ das war echt nice...dann das free running system....einach so gut wie überall hin zu können, einfach toll ....

ach ja, eines nervt mich noch: das man in den desmond sequenzen nicht Ezios (und Altairs) fähigkeiten mit modernen waffen kombiniert hat (d.h. ne pistole mit nem silencer statt ner armbrust z.B......oder spezielle sachen die die assassinen in der zeit (seit dem mittelalter halt) entwickelt haben 

mfg LAX
ps: trotz der paar negativ-punkte (und solche hat fast jedes game) eines der besten games der letzten jahre - weshalb ich nat. sehnsüchtig auf den nachfolger warte 
pps: nen co-op zur story fänd ich toll - multiplayer brauch ich bei AC nicht wirklich (lieber mehr solo - AC soll eine geile geschichte erzählen und net zur multiplayer schnetzlerei "verkommen" - sollen lieber ne gescheite anpassung an den PC versuchen in der zeit wo sie sonst am multiplayer basteln)


----------



## Snipa (12. Juli 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> ach ja, eines nervt mich noch: das man in den desmond sequenzen nicht Ezios (und Altairs) fähigkeiten mit modernen waffen kombiniert hat (d.h. ne pistole mit nem silencer statt ner armbrust z.B......oder spezielle sachen die die assassinen in der zeit (seit dem mittelalter halt) entwickelt haben
> 
> mfg LAX
> ps: trotz der paar negativ-punkte (und solche hat fast jedes game) eines der besten games der letzten jahre - weshalb ich nat. sehnsüchtig auf den nachfolger warte
> pps: nen co-op zur story fänd ich toll - multiplayer brauch ich bei AC nicht wirklich (lieber mehr solo - AC soll eine geile geschichte erzählen und net zur multiplayer schnetzlerei "verkommen" - sollen lieber ne gescheite anpassung an den PC versuchen in der zeit wo sie sonst am multiplayer basteln)


 

achtung, ac II spoiler!



Spoiler



am ende von ac II hast du mit diesen schlagstöcken gegen abstergo-agenten gekämpft, wenn du dich erinnerst 
von daher gibt/gab es solche sequenzen schon, allerdings war dies die einzige



ich persönlich vermute, dass man in ac3 dann ausschließlich desmond spielen wird, und dann auch moderne waffen benutzen kann

ein ko-op anstatt eines multiplayers fand ich schon geil, allerdings muss wie mir scheint, heutzutage jedes spiel einen mp haben.... naja, was solls, solange mich der sp fesselt isses mir  obs einen mp gibt oder nicht


----------



## DarthLAX (24. Juli 2011)

schlagstock?....hatte das irgendwie in erinnerung als wenn das ne "versteckte"-klinge gewesen währe, wie auch Ezio zwei trägt (bzw. Altair eine hat).....hm....ist aber auch schon wieder ne weile her das ich mich da durch gekloppt und geschnetzelt habe 

naja zurück zur vermutung:

denke nicht das man ausschließlicht Desmond spielt, da es ja heißt (hab ich wo gelesen) das man u.a. einen "älteren" Ezio Auditore spielen wird, welcher auf der Suche nach den Wurzeln der Assassinen ist (u.a. sucht er nach ner art....hm...tagebuch von Altair) weil er nicht weiß wie er die Bruderschaft in zukunft führen soll.

anmerkung: stelle es mir komisch vor einen "alten mann" spielen zu müssen (ich meine einigermaßen fit mag er ja noch sein, aber eigentlich sollte er - zumindest zu der zeit - nicht mehr ganz so "frisch" sein wie ein heutiger älterer mann (mit älter meine ich 50-55, nicht 60 plus))

mfg LAX
ps: hoffe auf paar neue waffen und ne bessere anpassung an PC (ich meine so viel geld wie die für die letzten paar teile bekommen haben, könnten die hier mal ganze arbeit leisten!)


----------



## Snipa (25. Juli 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> schlagstock?....hatte das irgendwie in erinnerung als wenn das ne "versteckte"-klinge gewesen währe, wie auch Ezio zwei trägt (bzw. Altair eine hat).....hm....ist aber auch schon wieder ne weile her das ich mich da durch gekloppt und geschnetzelt habe
> 
> naja zurück zur vermutung:
> 
> ...


 
am ende von acII, als das versteck von den abstergo-agenten überrannt wird, hatten die schlagstöcke (sogar mit elektro-schocker integriert? bin mir nicht mehr ganz sicher) dabei, die konnte man aufheben und benutzen

und du verstehst mich falsch, ich rede von ac3, nicht von ac revelations 
ja, in acr wird man einen alten ezio spielen, ich muss es wissen, ich hab den sammelthread hier erstellt 
ich behaupte lediglich, dass man in ac3 wohl nur noch desmond spielen wird. ich lasse mich aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren ^^
vllt solltest du dir mal den ersten post in diestem thread durchlesen, da steht einiges an infos drin, auch zu neuen waffen


----------



## DarthLAX (25. Juli 2011)

all right 

werde ich bei gelegenheit machen (also mir des thema durchlesen....werde jetzt erst mal uncut games kaufen gehen ^^ (von AC habe ich alles in uncut....das ist hier IMHO immens wichtig...)

mfg LAX


----------



## DarthLAX (25. Juli 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Wenn dem so sein sollte, bin ich ja mal wirklich froh das wir nen GameStop in der Nähe haben..... Ich HASSE diese "Exklusivverträge", entweder man Bekommt JEDE EDITION ÜBERALL, oder gar nicht. Ist Doch völlig behämmert wenn man Überall diesen Mist verzapft. Das gleiche war ja auch bei Metro 2033, die CE gabs nur und "Exklusiv" bei Amazon. Und gebraucht zu Wucherpreisen von 150-250 Euro. Ja ne ist klar.....
> 
> Wenn wer Interesse haben sollte, ich würde se natürlich auch für die User die sie ünbedings haben wollen (wenn kein Gamestop in der nähe) Kaufen und Per Post versenden, habe ich auch schon mal bei CoD 4 so gehandhabt, ging alles Reibungslos. (auch nach Österreich) Also, wer Interesse hätte, PN an mich.


 
das nenne ich mal nen service - ist eigentlich schon bekannt was das ganze kosten soll? (hab bei amazon nur eine collector's edition in erinnerung....und die war schon net gerade billig)?

mfg LAX
ps: sorry für doppel-posting, aber ich fange gerade an mir des thema von vorn durch zu arbeiten....


----------



## Freeak (26. Juli 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> das nenne ich mal nen service



Klar, doch ist kein Ding.


----------



## Snipa (26. Juli 2011)

update:
embers-trailer als video mit kurzem kommentar hinzugefügt


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (26. Juli 2011)

Hach, du machst das wurderbar! 
Sehr schöner und umfangreicher Startpost ist das mitlerweile geworden. 

Gibt's denn schon konkrete News wann die PC Version bei uns erscheinen wird?


----------



## Snipa (26. Juli 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Hach, du machst das wurderbar!
> Sehr schöner und umfangreicher Startpost ist das mitlerweile geworden.
> 
> Gibt's denn schon konkrete News wann die PC Version bei uns erscheinen wird?



danke für die blumen 

laut meinen bisherigen infos kommt die pc-version zusammen mit der konsolen-version heraus, nämlich am 15. nov diesen jahres
steht übrigens auch im anfangspost, unter den verschiedenen editionen


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (26. Juli 2011)

Ah jetzt hab ichs gefunden, jo der 15.11..... öhm und wer glaubt das? 
Hatten die nicht vor jedem Spiel behauptet, die PC Version würde zusammen mit den Konsolenfassungen rauskommen?
Na ich nehm's heute Abend mal mit ins Einschlafgebet. 

Ich möchte endlich weiter meucheln. Eines der sehr wenigen Spiele, die ich mir wieder kurz nach Release holen werde. 

Die Trailer lassen mein Herzchen höher schlagen.


----------



## MG42 (26. Juli 2011)

Die Animus hat der Collector nix voraus, fast identischer Inhalt anderes Büchlein sowie Papphülle, 25€ mehr ist doch beklopft!

Freu mich natürlich auf den neuen Titel, obwohl ich da ein wenig skeptisch bin.


----------



## Snipa (27. Juli 2011)

@kaki

die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt 
ich habs mir gestern vorbestellt, für 36,50€ bei amazon :ulgy:
herz höher schlagen?? ich bin so spitz auf dieses spiel wie auf kein anderes 
dafür würd ich sogar bf3 links liegen lassen!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (27. Juli 2011)

Ja, 36,50 für Revelations Standard ist schon ein kranker Preis.

Assassin's Creed Revelations: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (27. Juli 2011)

Snipa schrieb:


> @kaki
> 
> die hoffnung stirbt zuletzt
> ich habs mir gestern vorbestellt, für 36,50€ bei amazon :ulgy:
> ...



Wenn du schreibst "du bist spitz", verlangst du dann von mir ein "ich bin heiß" auf AC !?  
...das bin ich tatsächlich... 

Ich werde wohl diesmal bei Steam zuschlagen....


----------



## ChaoZ (27. Juli 2011)

Ist hinter BF3 und Skyrim ganz oben auf meiner "Will haben" Liste.


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. Juli 2011)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Ja, 36,50 für Revelations Standard ist schon ein kranker Preis.
> 
> Assassin's Creed Revelations: Pc: Amazon.de: Games


 THX!! 
Ist vorbestellt!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Snipa (28. Juli 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Wenn du schreibst "du bist spitz", verlangst du dann von mir ein "ich bin heiß" auf AC !?
> ...das bin ich tatsächlich...
> 
> Ich werde wohl diesmal bei Steam zuschlagen....


 
jap, sowas in der richtung 

aah, bin nich so der steam-freund ^^
ich brauch immer irgendwas in der hand, damit ich meine vorfreude bändigen kann


----------



## Freeak (29. Juli 2011)

Snipa schrieb:


> ich brauch immer irgendwas in der hand


 
Geht mir genauso, ich kaufe alle Titel die ich nur bekommen kann als VOLLWERTIGE BOX, so kann ich (auch geade wegen meiner Leitung ) immer wieder Schnell auf mehrere GB zurückgreifen. Beim Loaden über Steam würde es TAGE oder gar WOCHEN Dauern bis ich was Zocken Könnte, sowas geht mal gar nicht.

Ganz abgesehen von den Extras wie bei Assassins Creed II wie der Ezio-Figur, DAS hat mal Später Enormen Wert. (nicht nur beim Gamern) Ne Digitale Version ist nur nen Haufen Datenmist. So habe ich immer einen Entsprechenden Mehrwert.


----------



## DarthLAX (29. Juli 2011)

eben - rein digital geht gar nicht! (das lasse ich mich für - gute! - DLCs eingehen, auch wenn ich eigentlich wiederrum kein freund von DLC bin....lieber gleich nen gescheites game und keine solche geldschneiderei)

ich mag es vor allem wenn ich an meinem game-schrank vorbei gehe und alle games sehe und darüber nachdenken kann, welch schöne stunden ich mit dem einen oder anderen hatte 

mfg LAX


----------



## Snipa (4. August 2011)

update:
multiplayer-vorschau-video hinzugefügt


----------



## Snipa (22. August 2011)

sry für doppelpost:
update mit neuen infos zum bombencrafting und adlerauge, sowie ein neuer trailer


----------



## Painkiller (23. August 2011)

Ich bin ja mal echt gespannt wie´s weitergeht. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V20SWxIq-BY


----------



## Robonator (2. September 2011)

GEIL
Hab grad ne Mail von Ubisoft erhalten mitn Beta Code !!


----------



## Re4dt (2. September 2011)

Beta ? Woher und wie bekommt man den


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. September 2011)

Re4dt schrieb:


> Beta ? Woher und wie bekommt man den


 Genau DAS habe ich auch gerade gedacht! 0o


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. September 2011)

Hey, ja sag! 
Will auch!


----------



## Robonator (2. September 2011)

Eine Mail von Ubisoft bekommen. Beta-Key für die PS3   So wie es aussieht kommt morgen die Openbeta    Bin grad schön am saugen


----------



## Re4dt (2. September 2011)

Auch noch für PS3?
Da ich eigentlich nur PS3 zock.
Mann ich will auch einen


----------



## ChaoZ (2. September 2011)

Wenn morgen ne Open Beta kommt, ist es doch egal. ^^


----------



## Robonator (2. September 2011)

Naja du kannst es jetzt schon downloaden und ersparst es dir wenn die Server überlastet sind 


So der erste der mir eine PN schickt bekommt n Key für die PS3 

Edit: Es gibt gar keine Open Beta oder?  So wie ichs hier lese geht die Closed Beta am 3.9. los.

Key geht an Re4dt


----------



## dr_breen (21. September 2011)

Ubisoft hat verkündet, dass für ACR (bis jetzt) ein zeitgleiches Release aller drei Versionen geplant ist. Ein bulgarischer Onlineshop hat das Releasedatum zuvor auf den 2.12 gesetzt.

No PC delay for Assassin’s Creed Revelations says Ubisoft UK « XboxGameZone.co.uk


----------



## Freeak (21. September 2011)

Mensch, es war je reichlich Still um ACR geworden, schade das ubi einen noch immer so auf die Folter Spannt. Aber ich freue mich wenn ich wieder was neues zwischen die Hände Bekomme und mit Ezio die Renissance unsicher machen kann.


----------



## DarthLAX (22. September 2011)

ach du auch? - auch wenn ich immer noch gerne so eine ANIMUS-Edition hätte (aber wir haben halt keinen solchen - wie hieß der noch gleich? - laden der die verkaufen darf 

mfg LAX
ps: freue mich schon auf ALTAIR  (den man ja auch passagenweise spielen soll, was ich gehört habe) - ausserdem will ich wissen was aus Lucy wurde (hoffe nicht das die echt tot ist


----------



## RazOr #2Low (23. September 2011)

Freue mich auch schon sehr, meiner Meinung nach braucht AC gar keinen Multiplayer, lieber die Story doppelt so lang und darin mehr Zeit investieren


----------



## Stread (23. September 2011)

Der Multiplayer in Brotherhood war nur am Anfang gut, gegen Ende habe ich den nicht mehr gespielt.
Schade dass es immer noch der gleiche sein wird.


----------



## Snipa (28. September 2011)

hab zwei neue videos hinzugefügt: multiplayer-trailer und extended story-trailer
tut mir leid leute, mehr infos scheint es derzeit wirklich nicht zu geben :/


----------



## Painkiller (29. September 2011)

> ach du auch? - auch wenn ich immer noch gerne so eine ANIMUS-Edition hätte (aber wir haben halt keinen solchen - wie hieß der noch gleich? - laden der die verkaufen darf


Game Stop heist der.  Im Ubi-Shop gab sie es auch mal. Scheint aber sehr gefragt zu sein, da sie ausverkauft ist. 
Assassin

@ DarthLAX

Wo wohnst du genau? 




> tut mir leid leute, mehr infos scheint es derzeit wirklich nicht zu geben :/


Schade...


----------



## Freeak (29. September 2011)

@ DarthLAX

Ich hatte in diesem Fred auch Angeboten, wer die Animus-Edition haben will soll sich bei mir per PN melden, da wir einen GameStop haben, und da kann ich das gerne (mit Vorrauskasse für Porto+Verpakung) Zusenden. Ist noch immer Günstiger als wenn du selber dich auf die Socken machen müsstet, da ja der nächste Gamestop auch mal 100 Km weiter weg sein kann.


----------



## dr_breen (29. September 2011)

Wasser ist nass und das Release wurde vorerst auf den 2. Dezember verlegt.


----------



## Freeak (30. September 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Wasser ist nass und das Release wurde vorerst auf den 2. Dezember verlegt.


 
Na ja Lieber warte ich ein Kleinwenig länger, erhalte aber auch ein fehlerfreies Game, nichts ist so Schlimm wie ein verbuggtes Game welches gleich von anfang an zig Patches benötigt um wenigstens zu laufen. Sicher ärgerlich da die Top-Kracher (wie immer und alle Jahre wieder) erst zum Jahresende kommen und man dan wieder nicht weiß was man Zocken soll, im Sommer fast langeweile bei Zocken und im Herbst/Winter, weiß man gar nicht mit was man zuerst anfangen soll.


----------



## oldmanDF (30. September 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Wasser ist nass und das Release wurde vorerst auf den 2. Dezember verlegt.


 
Quelle? Auf den offiziellen Seiten steht immer noch der 15.11. als Releasetermin.

MfG


----------



## Snipa (1. Oktober 2011)

update: änderung des release-datums für den pc

und weil über mir verlangt, hier die quelle:
Assassin's Creed Revelations: Release-Verschiebung der PC-Version - ubisoft, assassins creed revelations


----------



## DarthLAX (1. Oktober 2011)

....wenn die vorgänger (von AC bis ACB eben) nicht so gut gewesen währen, dann würde ich jetzt über einen "nicht-kauf" nachdenken ......noobysoft....ubidoof....da quälen sie einen schon mit U-Play und dauerhafter Internetverbindung und dann noch sowas (und mal im ernst: in 2 wochen optimieren die kein ganzes game für PC.....d.h. die haben bestimmt nen anderen grund...wahrscheinlich wollen sie versuchen mehr leute zur konsole zu kriegen.....)

mfg LAX


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. Oktober 2011)

Hm... Bei Amazon steht immer noch der alte Termin: Assassin's Creed Revelations: Pc: Amazon.de: Games
Bei einer Terminänderung für den PC wollte ich eigentlich stornieren, wahrscheinlich muss ich das auch tun 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Snipa (1. Oktober 2011)

ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, dass ich die üble laune von den ganzen leuten hier nicht verstehe...
die grafik flimmert n bisschen und ist nicht ultra-high-hyper-mega-geil? na wayne, cs sieht auch ******* aus, und trotzdem machts spaß.
der release ist hinter die konsolen-version verschoben worden? na wayne, war das nicht schon immer so, und haben das nicht sogar n paar leute prophezeit? wo liegt der unterschied, ob sie von vorneherein sagen, dass die pc-version später kommt, oder n paar wochen vor release?
ok, ja, u-play ist fürn arsch, und ja, ich finde die permanente inet verbindung auch nicht der brüller. aber ubisoft wäre schön blöd, wenn sie nicht auf den zug mit aufspringen würde, oder?

um mal zu meiner grundaussage zu kommen:
ich kaufe mir das spiel, weil es meines erachtens geil wird. mich fasziniert die story, an grafik hab ich auch schon hässlicheres gesehen, und das gameplay lief bisher immer recht flüssig. ich kaufe mir das spiel wegem dem singleplayer, weil mich der krieg zwischen den assassinen und den templern in seinen bann gezogen hat, weil ubisoft ein universum geschaffen hat, dass mich seit dem ersten ac faszniert, weil die charaktere gut gezeichnet sind, und weil es einfach spaß macht, das spiel zu spielen.
ja, vllt bin ich ein fan-boy, ja, vllt hab ich relativ wenig probleme mit den nachteilen, weil ich schlimmeres gewohnt bin, aber hey, sollte nicht der spielspaß darüber entscheide, ob das spiel gut ist, und nicht der release-termin, oder etwaige zwänge des publishers?

mfg
Snipa


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. Oktober 2011)

Du bist schlimmeres gewohnt? Was denn?
Und keiner sagt etwas gegen das Spiel, aber so ein Kopierschutz nervt und ist UNNÖTIG, ich wiederhole: UNNÖTIG, denn er kostet nur Geld, nervt den Käufer und ist dem Raubkopierer wayne.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Snipa (1. Oktober 2011)

ganz spontan fällt mir da black ops ein, dass auf meinem system noch nichtmal ruckelfrei lief, und bis heute nicht läuft.
außerdem hatte ich früher ein notebook mit nem onboard-grafikchip, kannst dir ja denken, was da so lief (und vor allem WIE) 
und ich behaupte auch nicht, dass er nötig ist, aber guck dich doch mal um, das ist nunmal der trend, und den wirst weder du noch ich aufhalten können, also wozu unnötig energie in etwas stecken, was über kurz oder lang sowieso passieren wird...?
was ich nicht so ganz verstehe, ist, wo das dem spielspaß oder der qualität des spiels einen abbruch tut


----------



## fac3l3ss (1. Oktober 2011)

Snipa schrieb:


> (...)
> was ich nicht so ganz verstehe, ist, wo das dem spielspaß oder der qualität des spiels einen abbruch tut


 *fac3palm* Ich hab doch geschrieben, 


fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Und  keiner sagt etwas gegen das Spiel,


Nur weil es der "Trend", wie du es sagst, ist soll man das nicht verharmlosen!
Um deine Frage zu beantworten: Bei mir stürzt gerne das Internet mal für ein paar Tage ab, und dann tut es mir einen "Abbruch"!
Was hat BO mit dem Kopierschutz von AC:R zu tun? Evtl ist dein System zu schlecht, was ich aber dank deinem Profil nicht sagen kann...


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## dr_breen (3. Oktober 2011)

Die Clips fehlen noch:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=DM9B2_KnN8s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tD93Up2tzng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Anscheinend hat der Charakterdesigner Ezio mit einer Bratpfanne bearbeitet.  Er sieht jetzt aus wie Niko Bellic.


----------



## Snipa (3. Oktober 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> *fac3palm* Ich hab doch geschrieben,
> 
> Nur weil es der "Trend", wie du es sagst, ist soll man das nicht verharmlosen!
> Um deine Frage zu beantworten: Bei mir stürzt gerne das Internet mal für ein paar Tage ab, und dann tut es mir einen "Abbruch"!
> ...


 
sry, überlesen 
ich finde ihn zwar weniger störend, aber ok, für leute, die keine dauerhafte inet verbindung bei sich zuhause haben, stimmt schon, da kann das durchaus nerven
dann dürfen sich diese leute aber auch kein bf3, kein diablo 3, und sonstige spiele kaufen, die ne permanente inet verbindung vorraussetzen...

garnichts, ich meinte damit lediglich, dass ich weitaus größere probleme bei einem spiel habe, als ein kopierschutz
und nein, mein system ist nicht zu schlecht, glaubs mir 
selbst crysis ist auf höchsten auflösungen ruckelfrei gelaufen ^^

mich würde jetzt mal interessieren, warum du das spiel nicht mehr kaufst, nur weil es 2 wochen später für pc als für konsolen rauskommt?

@dr_breen

danke dir, wenn du neue vids hast, immer her damit 

update: zwei neue vids eingefügt


----------



## Freeak (3. Oktober 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Anscheinend hat der Charakterdesigner Ezio mit einer Bratpfanne bearbeitet.  Er sieht jetzt aus wie Niko Bellic.


 
Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen, das Desmond Anders aussieht, ich hoffe das das NICHT Final ist, sonst geht auch irgendwie der Charme der Titel ein wenig verloren. Ansonsten gibts für Ubi was auf die . Und zwar im Assassinen Style.


----------



## DarthLAX (3. Oktober 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> @ DarthLAX
> 
> Ich hatte in diesem Fred auch Angeboten, wer die Animus-Edition haben will soll sich bei mir per PN melden, da wir einen GameStop haben, und da kann ich das gerne (mit Vorrauskasse für Porto+Verpakung) Zusenden. Ist noch immer Günstiger als wenn du selber dich auf die Socken machen müsstet, da ja der nächste Gamestop auch mal 100 Km weiter weg sein kann.


 
hatte ich ganz vergessen (ja ich hab gelesen das du das anbietest ...)

naja ich überlege es mir etz. nochmal und wenn ja, dann kriegste die PN 

mfg LAX


----------



## Freeak (3. Oktober 2011)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> naja ich überlege es mir etz. nochmal und wenn ja, dann kriegste die PN


 
Fein fein, dann warte ich mal Gespannt, abe ein "kleinwenig Zeit" ist ja noch.


----------



## Snipa (4. Oktober 2011)

update: mit nem videospam, hab noch zwei neue vids gefunden, zum einen den hookblade-trailer, und zum anderen ein combat-video


----------



## Alterac (4. Oktober 2011)

Freue mich schon auf das Spiel, hoffe es kommt bald!


----------



## dr_breen (4. Oktober 2011)

Und noch ein neues Video:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KFxUXIuBpAM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snipa (5. Oktober 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> Und noch ein neues Video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
hab ich heute auch gesehen, merci dir 

update: obiges video hinzugefügt


----------



## dr_breen (7. Oktober 2011)

Ein paar Informationen zu den Bomben:

Assassin's Creed Revelations: Loving the Bomb - PlayStation 3 Feature at IGN


Münzbomben:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hCv3euAk0f0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Blutbomben:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0kMil_BMQms

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Krähenfüße:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z349f5-Q164

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Making Bombs Trailer auf Youtube (nur mit Account)

Alternativlink: Assassin's Creed Revelations - Making Bombs Video - PS3 - IGN

Fehlt auch noch:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2DY8yITVmrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bomben bestehen immer aus drei Komponenten: 

1. Einem Gefäß
2. Einer Sorte Schwarzpulver
3. Einem Effektzusatz

Die Bomben werden in drei Kategorien unterteilt: 

1. Tödliche Bomben
2. Taktische Bomben
3. Bomben für Ablenkungsmanöver

Lediglich die Effektzusätze machen den Unterschied zwischen den drei Bombentypen aus.

Bis jetzt sind bekannt:

Gefäße: 
Terracotta ( zerspringt bei Kontakt)
Mine ( wird auf dem Boden plaziert und explodiert bei Berührung)
...

Sprengstoff:
indisches Schwarzpulver (kleiner Explosionsradius)
arabisches Schwarzpulver (mittlerer ")
englisches Schwarzpulver großer ")

Effektladungen:
Typ 1:
Schrapnellladung
Stechapfelpulver (erzeugt eine giftige Wolke)
...

Typ 2:
Lammblut (verwirrt die getroffenen Gegner)
Krähenfüße
Phosphor (ersetzt die Rauchbomben aus den Vorgängern)
...

Typ 3:
Schwefel (erzeugt eine laute Explosion, die Wachen ablenkt)
Kaliumnitrat ( dient als Signalrauch zur Ablenkung)
Pyritmünzen ( hat den gleichen Effekt wie das Geldwerfen in den Vorgängern)
...


Die Zutaten bekommt man durch Ankauf, Plündern von Leichen/Kisten und erfolgreiche Gildenaufträge.

In diesem Video kann man sehen wie die Waffenauswahl organisiert ist: Zwei Wahlscheiben und Quickslots.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2011)

Wahnsinn! oO Die lassen sich ja ordentlich was einfallen! 

Kanns kaum erwarten! Will endlich wissen wie es mit der Story weiter geht. Das Ende von Brotherhood war einfach nur


----------



## Snipa (11. Oktober 2011)

so, hab die neuen infos mal eingefügt, inklusive des neuen trailers


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (11. Oktober 2011)

Vielen vielen Dank für die neuen Infos!!! 
Ach ich freu mich ja schon so sehr. 
Der Thread hat sich wirklich löblich entwickelt.


----------



## Snipa (11. Oktober 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Vielen vielen Dank für die neuen Infos!!!
> Ach ich freu mich ja schon so sehr.
> Der Thread hat sich wirklich löblich entwickelt.


 
vielen danke für die blumen 
danke auch an dr_breen, der ebenso fleißig mitgeholfen hat


----------



## dr_breen (12. Oktober 2011)

Vorsicht Spoiler

Noch ein Exklusivinterview mit Alex Amancio: Assassin's Creed: Revelations "Forum of Ox" Exclusive Preview in High Definition 

1. Marketinggebrabbel (wie ein Film, intensive Action...)
2. Die Waffen werden in zwei Gruppen unterteilt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Man kann Nah und Fernkampfwaffen quasi gleichzeitig verwenden

3. Das "Notrietysystem" ist Geschichte. Stattdessen gibt es jetzt zwei Gegnergruppen:

Normale Wachen, die auf Verbrechen reagieren und Templer, die Ezio sofort angreifen.

Trotzdem sieht man in einem dem folgenden Video eine Anzeige wie in AC2 (ab 2:19):  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=50R3GjiJdqI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=yv26LOKUUQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=RuIqOZP1A-4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o-5dElIHBEY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Snipa (18. Oktober 2011)

update: alle videos im vorherigen post eingefügt
sry, hat n bisschen lange gedauert, hab auch noch ein rl ^^


----------



## dr_breen (18. Oktober 2011)

Snipa schrieb:


> update: alle videos im vorherigen post eingefügt
> sry, hat n bisschen lange gedauert, hab auch noch ein rl ^^


 
WTF?! Link?


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> WTF?! Link?


 
Bitte sehr: Realer gehts nicht. xD
Google Earth
Google Maps mit Street View

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4008/4439131582_87f577c372.jpg


Spaß bei Seite.  

Mal was zum Thema: 

Die Achievement-Liste wurde geleakt. 
Quelle: Assassins Creed: Revelations: Achievement-Liste geleakt
Inhalt: 

*Vorsicht Spoiler!*



Spoiler






> *Die gesamte Achievement-Liste:*
> 
> - Mastering the Art (30) - Earn the INCOGNITO bonus (Multiplayer).
> - Tools of the Templar (10) - Purchase your first ABILITY in the Abstergo Store (Multiplayer).
> ...


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (19. Oktober 2011)

Toll  und diese Achievements bekommt man als PC-Spieler auch wieder, nur sieht/hat man nichts davon?  

Ich habs gestern schonmal bei Steam auf meine Wunschliste gepackt. 
(bitte nicht hauen ihr "Kartonshopper"!)


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Toll  und diese Achievements bekommt man als PC-Spieler auch wieder, nur sieht/hat man nichts davon?



Laufen die Achievements nicht über UPlay? 

Ich hab die News ja eigentlich nur gepostet, weil Teile der Stroy darin publik wurden.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (19. Oktober 2011)

Jaja hast schon Recht, es wird auch wieder vier Achievements für UPlay geben, beim Spielen bekam ich jedoch auch noch welche, die ich nicht zuordnen konnte und nach kurzer Recherche fand ich heraus, dass die für die XBOX gedacht waren und für PC-Spieler völlig uninteressant sind.
(war wohl etwas lieblos auf den PC kopiert worden)


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2011)

> Ich habs gestern schonmal bei Steam auf meine Wunschliste gepackt.
> (bitte nicht hauen ihr "Kartonshopper"!)


Blasphemie!  Keine Collectors oder Animus-Edition? Und das bei einem Hardcore-AC-Fan? oO 
Meine Welt bricht zusammen.... 



> Jaja hast schon Recht, es wird auch wieder vier Achievements für UPlay geben


Bei UPlay gabs doch auch die Punkte oder? Hab davon Ausrüstung für AC und Panzer für RUSE gekauft.


----------



## Snipa (19. Oktober 2011)

also, achievement-liste ist mit aufgenommen
hab sie mir aber nicht durchgelesen, will mir dir überraschung nicht verderben 
und ja, die uplay-punkte waren schon nice, vor allem weil ich mir dafür altairs kostüm in AC:B kaufen konnte


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2011)

> und ja, die uplay-punkte waren schon nice, vor allem weil ich mir dafür altairs kostüm in AC:B kaufen konnte


Das bekommt man ja als Vorbesteller bei Amazon auch.  

Amazon.de: Games: Assassins's Creed Revelations Pre-Order-Aktion

Und noch was für die Nerds wie mich: 

Assassin's Creed: Revelations - Ezio Figur: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (19. Oktober 2011)

> Blasphemie!  Keine Collectors oder Animus-Edition? Und das bei einem Hardcore-AC-Fan? oO
> Meine Welt bricht zusammen....


Naja, das blöde ist, ich kann mir das dummerweise einfach nicht mehr erlauben, für sowas soviel Geld auszugeben bzw. solche hübschen Kartons oder Figuren aufzustellen. 
Also wirds diesmal komplett digital gekauft.
Alle anderen AC-Titel habe ich mir als DVD-Version im Laden geholt... da fehlen aber glaube so einige DLCs.



> Bei UPlay gabs doch auch die Punkte oder? Hab davon Ausrüstung für AC und Panzer für RUSE gekauft.


Ja genau, du wirst da sicher wieder 4x ein paar Punkte für den Spielverlauf bekommen, die du dein für irgendwelchen (überflüssigen) Schnickschnack einlösen kannst. 
Habe nie alles geholt und horte mitlerweile so einige Pünktchen von diversen Ubi-Titeln auf meinem Account. 
(wozu auch immer)


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2011)

> Naja, das blöde ist, ich kann mir das dummerweise einfach nicht mehr erlauben, für sowas soviel Geld auszugeben bzw. solche hübschen Kartons oder Figuren aufzustellen.


Ui, das klingt, als ob eine größere Anschaffungs ins Haus steht. 



> Ja genau, du wirst da sicher wieder 4x ein paar Punkte für den Spielverlauf bekommen, die du dein für irgendwelchen (überflüssigen) Schnickschnack einlösen kannst.


Der neue Tiger-Panzer war nicht unnütz. Frag mal die Gegner von mir.  Die zusätzliche Ausrüstung für AC fand ich aber schon praktisch.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (19. Oktober 2011)

> Ui, das klingt, als ob eine größere Anschaffungs ins Haus steht.


Naja war zweideutig gemeint. 
Finanziell und optisch in der Wohnung.
Familie oder Freunde würden mein Hobby nicht verstehen... 
Später möcht ich mal ein eigenes "Daddel-OC-Zimmer". 



> Der neue Tiger-Panzer war nicht unnütz. Frag mal die Gegner von mir.  Die zusätzliche Ausrüstung für AC fand ich aber schon praktisch.


Tiger-Panzer?? 
Lol was hab ich da verpasst? 
Joa, einiges war shcon echt praktisch, aber die Wallpaper waren z.b. meistens eher enttäuschend.


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2011)

> Naja war zweideutig gemeint.
> Finanziell und optisch in der Wohnung.
> Familie oder Freunde würden mein Hobby nicht verstehen...
> Später möcht ich mal ein eigenes "Daddel-OC-Zimmer".


Hab ich schon. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/38423--painkiller--albums-pains-world-4748.html
Ob´s die Freunde verstehen, musst du Snips fragen.  




> Tiger-Panzer??
> Lol was hab ich da verpasst?
> Joa, einiges war shcon echt praktisch, aber die Wallpaper waren z.b. meistens eher enttäuschend.


Der Tiger-Panzer war für RUSE.  Die Wallpapers waren nicht der bringer, aber die zusätzlichen Wurfmesser konnte ich gut gebrauchen.  Bin mal gespannt, was sie sich für AC: R einfallen lassen. Das Spiel juckt mir mehr als BF3 oder MW3.


----------



## Snipa (19. Oktober 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Hab ich schon.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/38423--painkiller--albums-pains-world-4748.html
> Ob´s die Freunde verstehen, musst du Snips fragen.


 
ob ich es VERSTEHE????
hast du sie noch alle? ich will da drin WOHNEN!!!


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (19. Oktober 2011)

> Hab ich schon.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/me...orld-4748.html
> Ob´s die Freunde verstehen, musst du Snips fragen.


Das Album kenne ich doch schon! 
Sehr hübsch, allerding fehlt mir da ein Benchtable! 



> Der Tiger-Panzer war für RUSE.  Die Wallpapers waren nicht der bringer, aber die zusätzlichen Wurfmesser konnte ich gut gebrauchen.  Bin mal gespannt, was sie sich für AC: R einfallen lassen. Das Spiel juckt mir mehr als BF3 oder MW3.


Haha aso Ruse habe ich nicht, aber dafür noch andere Ubi-Titel. 
Ja, die insgesamt 15 (?) Wurfmesser waren mehr als praktisch, von dem Kostüm von Altair war ich allerdings bei AC2 enttäuscht, da das einfach Ezio und nciht Altair ist...
Habs trotzdem eingelöst... 
Dem Prinzen aus PoP Forgotten Sands konnte man auch das Kostüm von Altair anlegen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Oktober 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Hab ich schon.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/38423--painkiller--albums-pains-world-4748.html
> Ob´s die Freunde verstehen, musst du Snips fragen.


 
ALTEEEEER, das hat ja ne Million gekostet xD


Freue mich auch schon auf AC R, hoffentlich wird der MP besser, bei AC B gefiel mir das nicht so wirklich, hat für mehr ausraster als für spaß gesorgt


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2011)

> ob ich es VERSTEHE????
> hast du sie noch alle? ich will da drin WOHNEN!!!


Wenn doch nur alle so denken würden. xD 




> Das Album kenne ich doch schon!
> Sehr hübsch, allerding fehlt mir da ein Benchtable!


 
Danke!  
Ist allerdings nicht aktuell. Da sind schon wieder einige Spiele/Blu-Rays dazu gekommen.  



> ALTEEEEER, das hat ja ne Million gekostet xD


Soviel nun auch wieder nicht. Aber nah dran bist du^^ 
Snips passt immer drauf auf, das ich nicht zuviel Geld ausgebe.  


@ Topic

Der MP von AC B war etwas verwirrend fand ich. Mal sehen ob sie es bei Revelations besser hin bekommen. Coop-Missionen wären auch nice!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Oktober 2011)

Also im MP habe ich immer keine Ahnung welchen Modus gespielt. Deathmatch würde es am besten Treffen. Mich hats einfach genervt das man letztendlich nichts kann wenn man gekillt wird. Vorallem wenn du sprintest und dein Verfolger aus 20 Meter angefolgen kommt und dich tötet...

Coop ist immer gut, aber bei AC? Naja oke könnte nicht schlecht sein 

Edit:

@Painkiller

Biste eigentlich W oder M xDD Habe letztens den Witze-Thread durchgelesen und du hast da ein paar Millionen Männer-Feindliche WItze gemacht xD


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (19. Oktober 2011)

> Biste eigentlich W oder M xDD Habe letztens den Witze-Thread  durchgelesen und du hast da ein paar Millionen Männer-Feindliche WItze  gemacht xD


 



> Coop ist immer gut, aber bei AC? Naja oke könnte nicht schlecht sein


Doch, ich denke man könnte aus AC auch nen tollen Coop zaubern. 
ich würde es mir zumindest wünschen.


----------



## Snipa (19. Oktober 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> @Painkiller
> 
> Biste eigentlich W oder M xDD Habe letztens den Witze-Thread durchgelesen und du hast da ein paar Millionen Männer-Feindliche WItze gemacht xD


 
ja genau pain, biste eigentlich m oder w? 

zum koop:
das wäre mal wirklich geil, so anstatt assassinen-helfer nen freund mit dabei zu haben. dann sollten sie die lvl und missis aber auch so gesatalten, dass man sich wirklich gut abprechen muss!


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2011)

> @Painkiller
> Biste eigentlich W oder M xDD Habe letztens den Witze-Thread durchgelesen und du hast da ein paar Millionen Männer-Feindliche WItze gemacht xD


 
Da scheiden sich die Geister.  Einige sind der Meinung ich wäre weiblich weil ich so gerne Shoppen gehe, und diverse Serien/Filme schaue, die Männer eigentlich nicht so schauen.   Das beste aus beiden Welten quasi!  



> ja genau pain, biste eigentlich m oder w?


Laut Julia bin ich weiblich  


Zum Thema Coop!

Sowas wäre schon genial. Vielleicht bekommen wir das bei AC 3?! Machbar wäre es auf jeden Fall. Hat ja bei Splinter Cell auch geklappt.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Oktober 2011)

Dann "wärste" die perfekte Frau für jeden Mann (wenn du jetzt noch gut aussehen würdest! (Hohoho) ? Siehst weiblich aus, bist weiblich (ungeklärtes mysterium?), aber größtenteils Männliche Hobbys


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Dann biste die perfekte Frau für jeden Mann (wenn du jetzt noch gut aussehen würdest! (Hohoho) ? Siehst weiblich aus, bist weiblich, aber größtenteils Männliche Hobbys


Episch!  


Argh! Gerade ne Mail von Amazon bekommen, das das Release von AC auf den 1.Dezember verschoben wurde. -.-


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (19. Oktober 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Episch!
> 
> 
> Argh! Gerade ne Mail von Amazon bekommen, das das Release von AC auf den 1.Dezember verschoben wurde. -.-


 
Das passiert bestimmt noch öfters, ich erinnere mich noch an AC B in Steam, Zeit bis zur Freischaltung = 3 Std. . 2 spannende Stunden später : Zeit bis zur Freischaltung = 3 Wochen und 2 Tage.

Wuhuu!


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Das passiert bestimmt noch öfters, ich erinnere mich noch an AC B in Steam, Zeit bis zur Freischaltung = 3 Std. . 2 spannende Stunden später : Zeit bis zur Freischaltung = 3 Wochen und 2 Tage.
> 
> Wuhuu!


 
Ist echt nervig. Wenn es dann wenigstens essentielle Unterschiede geben würde, die die zusätzliche Zeit rechtfertigen würden. Aber die gibt es ja nicht. -.-


----------



## Snipa (19. Oktober 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Episch!
> 
> 
> Argh! Gerade ne Mail von Amazon bekommen, das das Release von AC auf den 1.Dezember verschoben wurde. -.-


 
laut meinen quellen auf den 2. dez


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (19. Oktober 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Argh! Gerade ne Mail von Amazon bekommen, das das Release von AC auf den 1.Dezember verschoben wurde. -.-


Bei Steam stand gestern schon was von nem Realease im Dezember.


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. Oktober 2011)

<> schrieb:


> (...)
> Argh! Gerade ne Mail von Amazon bekommen, das das Release von AC auf den 1.Dezember verschoben wurde. -.-


 Das ist echt Schei_e! Aber wenigstens verschieben sie die Version "nur" auf den 1.12. ...



Snipa schrieb:


> laut meinen quellen auf den 2. dez


 Laut Amazon nicht:  http://www.amazon.de/UBI-Soft-Assas...B6FE/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1319021342&sr=8-2


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Snipa (19. Oktober 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Das ist echt Schei_e! Aber wenigstens verschieben sie die Version "nur" auf den 1.12. ...
> 
> 
> Laut Amazon nicht:  Assassin's Creed Revelations: Pc: Amazon.de: Games
> ...


 
zefix, muss ich dann schon wieder editieren ^^
hatte mein infos hier her:
Assassin's Creed: Revelations - PC-Version kommt später - News bei GameStar.de


----------



## Painkiller (19. Oktober 2011)

Hier mal die Mail von gerade eben:




> Guten Tag,
> 
> wir bedauern, dass wir eine Verzögerung bei Ihrer Amazon.de-Bestellung ankuendigen müssen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snipa (20. Oktober 2011)

update: neues video eingebunden: zwei assassinen - eine bestimmung


----------



## dr_breen (21. Oktober 2011)

Hat zwar mit Revelations nicht direkt was zu tun, aber ich poste den Link trotzdem mal:

Report: Ubisoft close to Assassin's Creed film deal with Sony | Joystiq


----------



## Freeak (24. Oktober 2011)

So ich muss mich jetze mal ein kleinwenig Aus. Ich habe nämlich die Animus-Edition bei Gamestop Vorbestellen wollen, aber die Ernüchternde Antwort darauf war: "Ist nicht mehr, schon längst ausverkauft...." Wie jetzt Ausverkauft??? Zumidest die Deutsche mit der Enzäklopädie, sagte man mir, die Englische soll laut Gamestopp in restbeständen in Englisch noch verfügbar sein. Nach Sonntäglicher recherche im Web das super ernüchternde Ergebniss, man kann diese weder noch bei Gamestop noch bei UbiSoft selber noch Ordern.

Was bitte ich DAS für ne behämmerte Firmenpolitik? Muss ich in zukunft jede Edition schon 6 Monate vorher Bestellen das ich diese auch am ende wirklich erhalte? Immerhin war im vorfeld (was ich so gelesen habe) von einer Limitierung NIE die Rede und jetzt dass, ich bin maßlos Enttäuscht und Sauer. Früher habe ich in ein Geschäft gehen können und bin mit der im Vorfeld Angekündigten Version des Objektes der begierde wieder aus den Geschäft raus. Und heute muss man jeden Mist (nicht negativ sehen) Vorgestellen? Ich meine Ich werde nicht aufgeben um an die Animus-Version zu Kommen egal ob in Deutsch oder Englisch, und ich werde auch erstmal duie Collectos Kaufen das ich Revelations Spielen kann, aber sowas ärget mich und Stinkt mir auch mächtig.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Oktober 2011)

> Muss ich in zukunft jede Edition schon 6 Monate vorher Bestellen das ich diese auch am ende wirklich erhalte? Immerhin war im vorfeld (was ich so gelesen habe) von einer Limitierung NIE die Rede und jetzt dass, ich bin maßlos Enttäuscht und Sauer.


Was erwartest du von einer Limited/Collectors Edition?  Sowas ist nun mal schnell vergriffen und bei Sammlern (wie mir) sehr beliebt.

Das geht aber nicht nur mit AC so. Hier mal ein paar Beispiele:

http://www.amazon.de/Deus-Ex-Revolu...RC/ref=sr_1_12?ie=UTF8&qid=1319453937&sr=8-12
ANNO 1404: Pc: Amazon.de: Games
The Witcher 2: Assassins of Kings (uncut): Pc: Amazon.de: Games
http://www.amazon.de/Fallout-Limite...5?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1319454047&sr=1-35

Und das sind nur ein paar Beispiele. Die CE/LE erzielen bei Sammlern inzwischen Höchstpreise verglichen mit den Einkaufspreisen. Solche Editionen erwischt man nach Monaten nur noch auf gut Glück oder dementsprechend teuer über Zwischenhändler. Da muss man halt dann schnell sein, oder sich auf dem laufenden halten, was an Editionen auf den Markt kommt. Andere Alternativen gibt es aber leider nicht.


----------



## Freeak (24. Oktober 2011)

Es ist noch gar nicht sooo lange her da habe ich ganz OHNE Vorbestellung die Codex Edition von Brotherhood Erhalten, das gleiche galt auch für die Black Edition von Assassins Creed II. Auch das Radiation Pack von Stalker was auf 17.777 Stück LIMITIERT gewesen ist war Problemlos erhältlich.

Daher vestehe ich den "Hype" nun nicht um die Animus Edition. Bei einer Limitierung hätte ich es ja noch Verstanden, aber doch nicht wenn man dies nicht erwähnt. Zudem hatte ich immer wie bereits gesagt die C ollectos oder Special Edition eines Titels welchen ich wollte bekommen. Ganz ohne Vorgestellung. Scheinbar sind diese zeiten vorbei.....

PS.: die von dir gennanten Titel Jucken mich nicht die Bohne....


----------



## Painkiller (24. Oktober 2011)

> Es ist noch gar nicht sooo lange her da habe ich ganz OHNE Vorbestellung die Codex Edition von Brotherhood Erhalten, das gleiche galt auch für die Black Edition von Assassins Creed II. Auch das Radiation Pack von Stalker was auf 17.777 Stück LIMITIERT gewesen ist war Problemlos erhältlich.


Diesmal war scheinbar die Auflage kleiner, oder es muss nachproduziert werden. Ich kann leider auch nicht in die Köpfe der Käufer sehen. Kannst ja mal in Amazon schauen, was die CE von AC: B inzwischen kostet. Auch die Auditore-Edition ist nicht gerade billig. Ebenso die ACII-Black Edition. Es gilt halt immer, wer zuerst kommt mahlt zuerst. Und den/die letzten beißen bekanntlich die Hunde. 



> Daher vestehe ich den "Hype" nun nicht um die Animus Edition.


Einen Hype hab ich nicht wirklich mitbekommen. 



> Bei einer Limitierung hätte ich es ja noch Verstanden, aber doch nicht wenn man dies nicht erwähnt.


Eine CE läuft bei mir automatisch unter "limitiert". Wer was vom Kuchen abhaben will, muss halt fix sein. Aber so war das schon immer. Und ich sammel CEs wirklich schon eine ganze Weile. 




> PS.: die von dir gennanten Titel Jucken mich nicht die Bohne....


Das waren Beispiele, mehr nicht! Wieso sollte es also bei AC anders sein, als bei den genannten Beispielen?

Dir bleibt nur eine Alternative. Auf gut Glück zum GameStop zu fahren. Und zwar genau dann, wenn der Laden aufmacht. Evtl. erwischt du ja eine der Editionen.


----------



## Freeak (24. Oktober 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Dir bleibt nur eine Alternative. Auf gut Glück zum GameStop zu fahren. Und zwar genau dann, wenn der Laden aufmacht. Evtl. erwischt du ja eine der Editionen.



Glaube mir, ich werde das auf jeden fall machen, ich will unter allen Umständen eine Animus-Edition, und es war mir auf jeden Fall ne Lehre das ich das game nicht Vorbestellt habe, zukünftig werde ich es wohl so handhaben müsssen Vorzubestellen. Theoretisch müsste man es nicht machen, aber die Vorbestellung dient auch dazu Abzuschätzen wie viel man verkauft, weswegen ich ja hoffe mas Ubisoft noch nachproduziert. Ist ja noch nen Eck hin bis Dezember. Und eventuell bekommt auch mein Hard und Softwaredealer noch ne Animus Edition ran, hatte gerade mal nachgefragt da ich sowieso noch was erfragen wollte.


Also Drückt die Daumen


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. Oktober 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Glaube mir, ich werde das *auf jeden fall* machen, *ich will unter allen Umständen eine Animus-Edition*, und es war mir auf jeden Fall ne Lehre das ich das game nicht Vorbestellt habe, zukünftig werde ich es wohl so handhaben müsssen Vorzubestellen. Theoretisch müsste man es nicht machen, aber die Vorbestellung dient auch dazu Abzuschätzen wie viel man verkauft, weswegen ich ja hoffe mas Ubisoft noch nachproduziert. Ist ja noch nen Eck hin bis Dezember. Und eventuell bekommt auch mein Hard und Softwaredealer noch ne Animus Edition ran, hatte gerade mal nachgefragt da ich sowieso noch was erfragen wollte.
> 
> 
> Also Drückt die Daumen


 
Und dann fragst du dich wieso der Hype?!


----------



## Freeak (25. Oktober 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Und dann fragst du dich wieso der Hype?!


 
Nein ich Hype das ding nicht, ich will Lediglich die Edition haben die mir in meinen Augen auch Langfristig etwas Bietet. Dazu gehört eben nicht nur das Game und die Ingamegegenstände, sondern eben auch die Enzyklopädie der Soundtrack etc.. Was habe ich davon 45 Euro zu Bezahlen wenn ich für einige Euro mehr einen recht großen Mehrwert erhalten kann?

Es mag Spieler geben die sich auch mit der Standardversion anfreunden können, persönlich möchte ich aber immer das in meinen Auge für mich Interessanteste Angebot haben. In dem Fall die Animus Edition. Und mit Hype meinte ich das die die von mir bereits aufgezählten Spioele ohne jede vorbestellung erhalten habe, das aber bei Revelations nicht mehr der Fall ist.


----------



## Painkiller (25. Oktober 2011)

> Und mit Hype meinte ich das die die von mir bereits aufgezählten Spioele ohne jede vorbestellung erhalten habe, das aber bei Revelations nicht mehr der Fall ist.


Liegt vielleicht daran, das die Ära "Ezio" mit diesem Spiel endet.


----------



## Freeak (25. Oktober 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Liegt vielleicht daran, das die Ära "Ezio" mit diesem Spiel endet.


 

Gut möglich, und die Story von Assassins Creed ist ja auch sehr gut umgesetzt und Durchdacht, zwar vielleicht nicht an allen Ecken und Enden, aber von Prinzip her stimmt es soweit und baut alles ganz gut aufeinander auf.

Hoffen wir das viele offene Fragen eine Plausieble Antwort finden.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. Oktober 2011)

Eizos Ära geht zu ende? Schade Schokolade. Im Sinne er stirbt oder wie?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (25. Oktober 2011)

WTF das Game ist ab 18?! lol Nicht das das ein Problem wäre, aber bestellen fällt da weg, weil ich wenn der Postmensch kommt nie da bin xD


----------



## Re4dt (25. Oktober 2011)

W000T?! ab 18?  NEIN WARUM?!!
Warum steht auf Amazon ab 16?


----------



## Freeak (25. Oktober 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> WTF das Game ist ab 18?! lol Nicht das das ein Problem wäre, aber bestellen fällt da weg, weil ich wenn der Postmensch kommt nie da bin xD


 
Wie wäre es mit einer Quellenangabe? Könnte ja jeder so rausposaunen, zumdem gilt, nicht alles aus dem Web ist wahr. Außerdem würde sich Ubisoft damit eine menge Potenzieller Käufer vergraulen, da weniger Ihr Produkt kaufen könnten, daher glaube ich an eine USK-Einstufung "Ab 16".


----------



## Snipa (26. Oktober 2011)

kleines update: Systemanforderungen hinzugefügt

laut amazon.de ist das spiel ab 16...


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (26. Oktober 2011)

Kann das gerade nicht verlinken weil ich auf der Arbeit bin (Proxy).

Aber bei Alternate, zumindest bei der CE, stand Ab 18.


----------



## Re4dt (26. Oktober 2011)

Komisch bei gamesonly.at steht auch 18


----------



## Painkiller (27. Oktober 2011)

Ach quatsch! Das Spiel ist ab 16. Wäre ja komisch wenn es auf einmal ab 18 wäre.


----------



## Snipa (28. Oktober 2011)

update: Neue Multiplayer Infos + Behind the Templars-Video hinzugefügt


----------



## Neraxon (31. Oktober 2011)

Assassin´s Creed Reveltations ist ab 16. Die Versionen wo 18 steht beziehen sich auf die europa weite einschätzung von Pegi welche nicht zu werten ist es sei denn man will sich ein Spiel aus dem Ausland ( England, Österreich, Frankreich, Käsedorf [Niederlande xD], ...)holen.

MfG

Neraxon


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (31. Oktober 2011)

Wie pegi bewertet ein spiel Strenger als die USK niemals oder doch 
aber immernoch U-play = noway


----------



## ChaoZ (31. Oktober 2011)

Die Pegi hat andere Schwerpunkte. Nackte Haut z.B. ist für die Pegi fast immer = Ab 18. Bei der USK ist es Gewalt gegen Menschen(ähnliche) Wesen, die zur 18er Wertung führt.


----------



## Neraxon (31. Oktober 2011)

jup. guckt mal bei ac2, acb und eventuell ac 1. Da steh auch 18 bei acb auf jedenfall habs ja hier. Pegi sieht die spiele da auch mal ne kurtisane nicht ganz so löblich ist das spiel ab 18 anoder aus gewalt verhärlichenden gründen. warum genau kann ich leider auch nicht sagen ich weis nur es ist wie es ist. Aber wen interesierts. Ac ist eine sehr geile reihe die meinen Geldbeutel ausraubt und meinen geldbeutel freuts 

MfG

Neraxon


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (31. Oktober 2011)

Aber Bitte auf konsole


----------



## Freeak (31. Oktober 2011)

byaliar schrieb:


> Aber Bitte auf konsole


 

Nein AC wird definitiv (bei mir) auf PC gekauft. Habe noch AC 1 für die 360 und die Steuerung ist soweit ganz OK, aber dennoch finde ich Maus und Tastatur einfach besser. Und ganz ehrlich, EA Origin ist doch 10x Schlimmer als Ubisofts Kopierschutz und U-Play.


----------



## Neraxon (1. November 2011)

Auf jeden für konsole habe alle teile für ps3 und die neuen kommen auch für ps3 :3 wenn nicht erschiest mich


----------



## -angeldust- (2. November 2011)

Also ich für pc. Aber gespielt wird mit nem 360er pad. Quasi mischmasch aus beiden plattformen


----------



## Neraxon (2. November 2011)

auch ne möglichkeit. Mein leppi würde das game aber niemal packen und pc spiele mag ich eh nicht all zu gerne. FInde es einfach geiler im bett zu liegen, kontroller inner hand zu haben, mit meinem schatz zu kuscheln und während dessen templern ein schwert durch den brustkorb zu rammen 
All meine collegen haben auserdem auch ne ps3 und ich auch. also why not. wenn ich teil 1-brotherhood auf ps3 gegamed habe why nit auch revelations.


----------



## ChaoZ (2. November 2011)

Ich habe keine Ahnung warum, aber ich glaube jedes Mal vor Release eines Assassins Creed das es schlecht wird, und werde dann total überrascht das es doch genial ist. Zuerst war ich bei AC2 und AC:B auch ziemlich Skeptisch, weil man Ezio spielen musste, welcher mir nicht so gut gefällt wie Altaîr.


----------



## Neraxon (2. November 2011)

hehe kenn ich gut. war bei 2 nicht skeptisch nur bei AcB wegen der Kurzen entwicklungs zeit. aber haben se gut umgesetzt und desmonds story endlich mal fortgesetzt und zwar ne menge  ich hab nur angst das sie ac mit tower defense und so versaut haben ...


----------



## Snipa (2. November 2011)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Also ich für pc. Aber gespielt wird mit nem 360er pad. Quasi mischmasch aus beiden plattformen


 
dito
hab den ersten teil auf konsole gespielt, und den zweiten auf und brotherhood auf pc. hab jetzt aber n gamepad, damit läßts sich (zumindest meiner meinung nach) besser spielen.

@neraxon

das tower defense wird wahrscheinlich nur sowas wie eine nebenmission sein, bzw eine gebiets-verteidigungs-mission, quasi als letzte chance, den templern einen bereits eroberten bereich nicht kampflos zu überlassen.


----------



## Neraxon (2. November 2011)

ich habs so verstanden das tower defense dafür ist den eroberungs versuch der templer zu stoppen. und da könnte es sein das wenn man alle gebiete hat diese defense ******* ziemlich oft kommt. würd mich persönlich richtig doll stören.


----------



## Snipa (2. November 2011)

Neraxon schrieb:


> ich habs so verstanden das tower defense dafür ist den eroberungs versuch der templer zu stoppen. und da könnte es sein das wenn man alle gebiete hat diese defense ******* ziemlich oft kommt. würd mich persönlich richtig doll stören.


 
sry, ich glaub ich hab mich zu verworren ausgedrückt, genau das meinte ich


----------



## Neraxon (2. November 2011)

hehe dacht ich mir schon :3 muss man halt abwarten und hoffen. wenn nicht werde ich ubisoft einen so schrecklichen brief schreiben so dass sie einen richtig heftigen lachflash bekommen


----------



## Neraxon (6. November 2011)

Ich hab mal ne Frage :



Spoiler



why musste lucy genau sterben?


----------



## Snipa (7. November 2011)

ich weiß es nicht mehr soo genau, hoffe aber, dass ich deine frage zumindest n bisschen beantworten kann: 


Spoiler



soweit ich mich erinnere, sagte minervas stimme desmond, er solle lucy umbringen, weil sie seine mission in gefahr bringen wird, also die welt zu retten. warum wird nicht klar, allerdings vermute ich, dass er, da er in sie verliebt ist, später einen fehler zu ihren gunsten und zu "ungunsten" der welt machen würde.



update: Secrets of Abstergo Industries-Video hinzugefügt


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (7. November 2011)

Snipa liegt da glaube ich gar nicht so falsch. Hat mich auch verwundert aber naja


----------



## Neraxon (7. November 2011)

soweit war ich leider auch schon. nur genaueres weis ich leider nit. da mich interesieren würde why genau. aber das werde ich dann ja warscheinlich in acr erfahren. danke aber


----------



## -angeldust- (7. November 2011)

> aber das werde ich dann ja warscheinlich in acr erfahren. danke aber


Ja genau das is doch der springende Punkt!
Die Story bei jedem Teil abschließen-aber doch offen halten.
Und mit ac r dann zum grßen Finale kommen!


----------



## Painkiller (7. November 2011)

> da mich interesieren würde why genau


Wieso genau?! Weil seine Gefühle zu ihr im letzendlich im Weg stehen können. Ich denke mal er könnte nicht loslassen, wenn man ihm die Wahl gelassen hätte. Sobald Frauen bei so Weltrettungsgeschichten ins Spiel kommen, wirds immer kompliziert.  

Hat eigentlich jemand schon mal dran gedacht das sie eine Doppelagentin sein könnte?


----------



## -angeldust- (7. November 2011)

> Sobald Frauen bei so Weltrettungsgeschichten ins Spiel kommen, wirds immer kompliziert.


HAHAHAHA


----------



## Snipa (8. November 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand schon mal dran gedacht das sie eine Doppelagentin sein könnte?


 
ja, hab ich auch schon überlegt, aber dann wieder verworfen, schließlich hat sie desmond befreit. was hätte das dann für einen vorteil gehabt? sie hätte ihn genauso in den fängen abstergos liegen lassen können.


----------



## Freeak (8. November 2011)

Snipa schrieb:


> ja, hab ich auch schon überlegt, aber dann wieder verworfen, schließlich hat sie desmond befreit. was hätte das dann für einen vorteil gehabt? sie hätte ihn genauso in den fängen abstergos liegen lassen können.


 

Zudem (man errinere sich an das ende von Assassins Creed 1) hat Desmond Lucy ja mit dem Adlerauge ja als verbündete Ausgemacht, also vergesst die Theorie das sie Doppelagentin ist.


----------



## dr_breen (8. November 2011)

1. Das Hologramm am Ende von Brotherhood zeigt Juno und nicht Minerva. Das heißt wir wissen nicht, ob sie Feind oder Freund ist.

2. Wir wissen nicht, ob Lucy tatsächlich tot ist. Ihre Synchronsprecherin taucht zwar nicht im Cast auf, aber soweit ich weiß wacht Desmond auch erst am Ende von Revelations aus dem Koma auf.

3. Juno sagt: 





> *Juno:*_The final journey commences.*There is one who would accompany you through the gate.* She lies not within our sight. The cross darkens the horizon._ *
> Desmond:* _What are you doing?_
> *Juno:* _The Path must be opened. You cannot escape your part in this. *The scales shall be balanced.*_
> *Desmond:* _Stop. Please..._
> ...


Wahrscheinlich wissen wir wieder nur die Hälfte und können den Sinn ohne ACR gar nicht sehen. Das gleiche Spiel hat Ubisoft mit den "Truth"-Symbolen am Ende von AC 1 auch abgezogen.

4. Hoffentlich kommt nicht wieder so ein unbefriedigendes WTF-Ende.


----------



## spionkaese (8. November 2011)

dr_breen schrieb:


> 1. Das Hologramm am Ende von Brotherhood zeigt Juno und nicht Minerva. Das heißt wir wissen nicht, ob sie Feind oder Freund ist.
> 
> 2. Wir wissen nicht, ob Lucy tatsächlich tot ist. Ihre Synchronsprecherin taucht zwar nicht im Cast auf, aber soweit ich weiß wacht Desmond auch erst am Ende von Revelations aus dem Koma auf.
> 
> ...


 Doch, so läuft es bei AC doch immer


----------



## dr_breen (8. November 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Doch, so läuft es bei AC doch immer


 
Ja leider.


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2011)

Snipa schrieb:


> ja, hab ich auch schon überlegt, aber dann wieder verworfen, schließlich hat sie desmond befreit. was hätte das dann für einen vorteil gehabt? sie hätte ihn genauso in den fängen abstergos liegen lassen können.


 
Gutes Argument! ABER:  

Desmond hat Lucy unter Kontrolle des Edensplitters getötet. Und wenn er seinen Weg alleine gehen muss, warum durften dann Rebecca und Shaun leben?  

Es besteht auch die Möglichkeit, dass Lucys Tod nur eine Illusion des Edensplitters war. Da Al Mualim mit dem selben Edensplitter Altaïrs Tod getäuscht hatte, könnte es eine Möglichkeit sein, dass Minerva auch Desmond (und vielleicht auch von den anderen Teammitgliedern) die Sinne manipuliert hat.


Edit: Sieh mal einer an^^
http://abstergoindustries.com/


----------



## -angeldust- (9. November 2011)

> Desmond hat Lucy unter Kontrolle des Edensplitters getötet. Und wenn er seinen Weg alleine gehen muss, warum durften dann Rebecca und Shaun leben?


 
Stimmt ja!
Gutes Argument!
Darüber habe ich mir noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht, warum die anderen 2 noch leben...


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2011)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Stimmt ja!
> Gutes Argument!
> Darüber habe ich mir noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht, warum die anderen 2 noch leben...



Zu dem "warum" hab ich auch eine, nunja nennen wir es mal "absurde" Theorie. 

Desmond ist doch der letzte Assassine. Zumindest genetisch gesehen. Vielleicht will Minerva/Juno nicht, das Desmond mit Lucy ein Kind zeugt, weil es genetisch zu "unrein" wäre. Scheinbar gibt es für Desmond schon eine "reinere" Partnerin.
_"Da ist *eine*, die dich durch das Tor begleiten wird. Du weißt nicht wer *Sie* ist. [...]"_ - im Anschluss an diese Worte ist Desmond gezwungen Lucy zu erstechen., woraufhin "der Weg, laut Minerva, offen sei und "*Sie*" nur noch gefunden werden müsse.


----------



## Snipa (9. November 2011)

@dr_breen:

stimmt, war juno, sry dafür ^^

@pain:

das mit der illusion glaub ich jetzt weniger, da al mualim den edensplitter DIREKT benutzt hat, um die illusion zu erschaffen. wie aber soll minerva aus einer erinnerung heraus den edensplitter benutzen, zumal sie nur ein hologramm ist? und wieso sollte sie alle täuschen wollen? auch desmond?
und zu der theorie, dass desmond der letzte assassine ist, stimmt das wirklich? soweit ich weiß, ist desmond subjekt 17, ergo gab es bereits 16 davor, die man in den animus gesteckt hat. ich glaube, dass desmond einfach der nachfahre der WICHTIGSTEN assassinen ist, nicht der einzige genetisch, und der genetisch am meisten relevante, wegen altair und ezio, die ja direkt mit dem edensplitter kontakt hatten.

außerdem, was ist mit subjekt 16? vllt hat der/die da auch seine/ihre hände im spiel...


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2011)

@ Snips

Desmond ja auch. Wenn du erinnerst, er berührt ihn. Erst dann erscheint Minerva. Warum Lucy sterben muss, könnte damit zusammenhängen das seine Vorfahren (Ezio, Altair) auch nicht gerade ein glückliches Händchen mit Frauen hatten. Vielleicht ist das eine Anspielung darauf. Vielleicht will sie aber auch nur verhindern das Desmond in der Zukunft emotional korrumpiert wird. Minerva mag zwar ein Hologramm sein, aber sie bzw. ihr Volk hat den Splitter und die Menschheit erschaffen. Wer weiß wie der Spiltter programiert wurde!?! Ansonsten kann man über das "wieso" nur rätseln: "W_o andere blindlings der Wahrheit folgen, bedenket …" - "…nichts ist wahr." _

Der letzte Assassine ist er nicht. Desmond ist aber genetisch gesehen, der einzige "reine" noch lebende Assassine. Nur er hat richtige Assassinen als Vorfahren. Schön zu erkennen an der Narbe am Mund bei allen dreien. 

Zu Subjekt 16:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXHV8Xvs4Vk


----------



## Snipa (9. November 2011)

<> schrieb:


> @ Snips
> 
> Desmond ja auch. Wenn du erinnerst, er berührt ihn. Erst dann erscheint Minerva. Warum Lucy sterben muss, könnte damit zusammenhängen das seine Vorfahren (Ezio, Altair) auch nicht gerade ein glückliches Händchen mit Frauen hatten. Vielleicht ist das eine Anspielung darauf. Vielleicht will sie aber auch nur verhindern das Desmond in der Zukunft emotional korrumpiert wird. Minerva mag zwar ein Hologramm sein, aber sie bzw. ihr Volk hat den Splitter und die Menschheit erschaffen. Wer weiß wie der Spiltter programiert wurde!?! Ansonsten kann man über das "wieso" nur rätseln: "W_o andere blindlings der Wahrheit folgen, bedenket …" - "…nichts ist wahr." _
> 
> Der letzte Assassine ist er nicht. Desmond ist aber genetisch gesehen, der einzige "reine" noch lebende Assassine. Nur er hat richtige Assassinen als Vorfahren. Schön zu erkennen an der Narbe am Mund bei allen dreien.


 
du meinst also, dass desomond den edensplitter unbewusst benutzt hat?
das argument, dass seine vorfahren mit frauen kein glück hatten, find ich nu etwas weit hergeholt, schließlich existiert die blutlinie seit jahrhunderten, sonst wären weder ezio noch desmond am leben 
allerdings könntest du recht haben damit, dass der splitter so programmiert wurde...
zefix, ich glaub ich sollte alle nochmal durchspielen 

woher wissen wir das? wird das mal erwähnt? ich glaube, er ist nicht der letzte, aber der letzte noch lebende, dessen vorfahren direkt kontakt mit dem edensplitter hatten


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (9. November 2011)

haha als ich ac gespielt habe war mir gar nicht klar wie viel Story dahinter steckt :O

Fällt mir nur gerade hier auf, wo ich das gerade lese 
Ich glaub ich muss mir AC 1+2 noch mal kaufen und spielen. ACB hab ich noch auf Steam 

Am 15 November kommts raus richtig??


----------



## -angeldust- (9. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> haha als ich ac gespielt habe war mir gar nicht klar wie viel Story dahinter steckt :O
> 
> Fällt mir nur gerade hier auf, wo ich das gerade lese
> Ich glaub ich muss mir AC 1+2 noch mal kaufen und spielen. ACB hab ich noch auf Steam
> ...



Is die PC Version nicht auf 01.12.2011 verlegt worden???


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2011)

> du meinst also, dass desomond den edensplitter unbewusst benutzt hat?


Ganz genau!  



> das argument, dass seine vorfahren mit frauen kein glück hatten, find ich nu etwas weit hergeholt


Flach und weit hergeholt...  Halt! Des war ja was anderes.



> zefix, ich glaub ich sollte alle nochmal durchspielen


Hast ja noch Zeit bis zum 1.Dezember. xD



> woher wissen wir das? wird das mal erwähnt?


Ja. In AC und ACII. 



> Am 15 November kommts raus richtig??


1. Dezember


----------



## Snipa (9. November 2011)

> Ganz genau!



dann versteh ich nicht, warum er die frau umgebracht hat, in die er verliebt war... unbewusst



> Flach und weit hergeholt...  Halt! Des war ja was anderes.



*ohne worte*  



> Ja. In AC und ACII.



ich merke, ich sollte alle DEFINITIV nochmal durchspielen


----------



## Painkiller (9. November 2011)

> dann versteh ich nicht, warum er die frau umgebracht hat, in die er verliebt war... unbewusst


Wer weiß ob das er wirklich selbst war!? Es sah ja nicht so aus, als ob er das wollte. Ich glaube er wurde gesteuert. Wenn ich raten müsste von Minerva. Auf jeden Fall wird AC:R richtig spannend werden.  



> *ohne worte*


hehe^^


----------



## Freeak (9. November 2011)

Ich glaube auch nicht das Lucy (man ihr Spoilert ja heftigst) von Desmond Absichtlich Umgebracht wunde (er wurde definitiv gegen seinen Willen manipuliert), zumal es auch gilt ihren Tod erstmal zu beweisen. Wie die alte Weißheit der Assassinen schon sagt "Nichts ist Wahr... alles ist erlaubt!" Warum sollte sie diese verletzung nicht auch überlebt haben, das Ende ist so offen wie eine Schüssel.

Daher glaube ich Fest daran das sie noch an Leben ist, wenn auch Schwer verwundet, aber sie Lebt. Na ja der 2 Dezember wird´s bringen, an diesem Tag wissen wir dann (endlich) mehr.


----------



## -angeldust- (9. November 2011)

Mein Gott-habt ihr ein Wissen!
Ich konnte mich in AC B aus diversen Gründen nicht richtig reinarbeiten-hab immer nur max. ne Stunde gezockt oder so.
Daher fehlen mir hier teilweise die Zusammenhänge...
Aber schön zu lesen hier, als backround für den neuen Teil genau der richtige Thread!!!


----------



## Painkiller (10. November 2011)

> (man ihr Spoilert ja heftigst)


Wer in diesem Thread rumgurkt, sollte auch Assassins Creed Brotherhood durchgespielt haben.  Man beginnt nun mal bei Teil 1 der Reihe und nicht erst mitten drin. 



> Wie die alte Weißheit der Assassinen schon sagt "Nichts ist Wahr...


Stimmt! Das Kredo sagt aber auch folgendes (in Langform): 

„Wo andere _begrenzt_ sind, von _Moral_ oder _Gesetz_, bedenket …“  „…_alles_ ist erlaubt"


Mal ne andere Theorie:
Vllt. soll Lucy durch ihren nehmen wir mal an "Nahtod" eine Art Vision bekommen, was sie jetzt zu tun hat. 
Im Desmond Journey Teaser Trailer kann man ganz kurz die den Satz "Lucy you will know the Thruth (dt. Lucy du wirst die Wahrheit wissen)" erkennen. Bild im Anhang.


----------



## Snipa (10. November 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Wer in diesem Thread rumgurkt, sollte auch Assassins Creed Brotherhood durchgespielt haben.  Man beginnt nun mal bei Teil 1 der Reihe und nicht erst mitten drin.
> 
> 
> Stimmt! Das Kredo sagt aber auch folgendes (in Langform):
> ...


 
könnte aber doch auch heißen:
You will know the truth [about Lucy].
jetzt mal dem sinn nach...

update: Konstantinopel-Video und Launch-Trailer hinzugefügt


----------



## sh4sta (10. November 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Daher glaube ich Fest daran das sie noch an Leben ist, wenn auch Schwer verwundet, aber sie Lebt. Na ja der 2 Dezember wird´s bringen, an diesem Tag wissen wir dann (endlich) mehr.



Als PS-3 Besitzer zum Glück schon am Dienstag, falls DHL pünktlich mein Amazon Packet bringt.   Kanns kaum noch erwarten endlich AC:R zu zocken...und je mehr ich hier lese, desto ungeduldiger werde ich


----------



## Painkiller (10. November 2011)

Snipa schrieb:


> könnte aber doch auch heißen:
> You will know the truth [about Lucy].
> jetzt mal dem sinn nach...
> 
> update: Konstantinopel-Video und Launch-Trailer hinzugefügt



Da bin ich skeptisch.  Mir fehlt da dieses "about" im Trailer.


----------



## Neraxon (10. November 2011)

ich tippe mitlerweile darauf das wir alle falsch liegen^^ ich glaube das desmond sogesehen auch nur ein träger ist und sein sohn der ist der gebraucht wird. und um den zu "kreieren" wird desmond gebraucht welcher "eva" findet und somit das ende einleutet. Oder so etwas. aber ubisoft hat sicher noch was gaaaanz anderes gedacht.


----------



## Snipa (10. November 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Da bin ich skeptisch.  Mir fehlt da dieses "about" im Trailer.


 
dödel ^^

ich mein damit, dass das "lucy" vllt unabhängig vom satz ist, sondern dass es einfach nur aussagt, auf welche person sich dieser satz bezieht.
"Lucy. You will know the truth [about her]."

verstehst du, was ich meine?


----------



## Painkiller (10. November 2011)

Neraxon schrieb:


> ich tippe mitlerweile darauf das wir alle falsch liegen^^ ich glaube das desmond sogesehen auch nur ein träger ist und sein sohn der ist der gebraucht wird. und um den zu "kreieren" wird desmond gebraucht welcher "eva" findet und somit das ende einleutet. Oder so etwas. aber ubisoft hat sicher noch was gaaaanz anderes gedacht.


 
Du meinst also Desmonds Sohn soll eine art Über-Assassine werden? Klingt plausibel. Dann stellt sich mir nur noch die Frage, warum Eva? Ist sie eine Assassine? Oder ist ihre DNA nur perfekt? 

@ Snips
Wegen dem Angriff auf Lucy durch Desmond: 
Subjekt 16 zeigt, dass die Artefakte (Der Stab , die Äpfel und die anderen Edensplitter ) von denen die vor uns kamen (Minerva, Juno und Co,) als Werkzeug, zur Kontrolle der Menschen genutzt wurden. In einer Glyphe wird gezeigt, dass die menschliche Art neurologisch „programmiert“ wurde, um den Edensplittern zu gehorchen. Allerdings gibt es einige Menschen, die immun gegen die Edensplitter sind. Das könnte erklären, warum Desmond Lucy angreift, obwohl er es nicht will. Scheinbar ist er noch nicht vollständig in der Lage den Splitter zu kontrollieren. 




> ich mein damit, dass das "lucy" vllt unabhängig vom satz ist, sondern dass es einfach nur aussagt, auf welche person sich dieser satz bezieht.
> "Lucy. You will know the truth [about her]."
> 
> verstehst du, was ich meine?


Aye!


----------



## Snipa (10. November 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Du meinst also Desmonds Sohn soll eine art Über-Assassine werden? Klingt plausibel. Dann stellt sich mir nur noch die Frage, warum Eva? Ist sie eine Assassine? Oder ist ihre DNA nur perfekt?
> 
> @ Snips
> Wegen dem Angriff auf Lucy durch Desmond:
> ...


 
dann war altair auch nicht in der lage dazu, oder? weil al mualim hat ihn schließlich "getötet", und es hat funktioniert. welche personen sind denn in der lage den splitter zu kontrollieren? mir fällt ehrlich gesagt kein charackter ein, auf den das zutrifft...


----------



## Neraxon (10. November 2011)

Snipa schrieb:


> dann war altair auch nicht in der lage dazu, oder? weil al mualim hat ihn schließlich "getötet", und es hat funktioniert. welche personen sind denn in der lage den splitter zu kontrollieren? mir fällt ehrlich gesagt kein charackter ein, auf den das zutrifft...


 
wie gesagt ich tippe darauf das desmond auch nur ein "träger" ist, welcher DNA weitergeben soll. Genaueres erfahren wir ja im laufe der nächsten paar tage. ist ja heute bei gameshop.at als lagernd eingestuft worden :3


----------



## Painkiller (11. November 2011)

> welche personen sind denn in der lage den splitter zu kontrollieren? mir fällt ehrlich gesagt kein charackter ein, auf den das zutrifft...


 
Rodrigo Borgia zum Beispiel. Er hat den Stab, dieser ist ja auch ein Splitter. Allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage, ob in jedem Splitter ein Code steckt?!? Die Splitter zu kontrollieren ist nicht leicht, da dies in den Wahnsinn führen kann. Daher hat Desmond ja die Kontrolle über sich verloren, da der Splitter ihm "befohlen" hat, Lucy zu töten. 

Leute die die Splitter besaßen gibt es einige. Siehe Spoiler:
Wer davon die Splitter aber benutzt hat, außer den uns bekannten Personen ist unklar. 




Spoiler



01: *Der Erste Apfel*: Kann Illusionen erschaffen, Gedanken manipulieren und Blicke in die Zukunft gewähren 
Besitzer: Die Götter, Napoleon Bonaparte, Harry Houdini, Jacques Price, Lee Harvey Oswald/Abraham Zapruder 02: *Der Zweite Apfel*: Kann Illusionen erschaffen und Gedanken manipulieren: 
Besitzer: Die Götter, Queen Elisabeth I., Mahatma Gandhi, Nathuram Godse, Abstergo, Zerstört 03: *Der Dritte Apfel*: Kann Illusionen erschaffen und Gedanken manipulieren 
Besitzer: Die Götter, Freimaurer, George Washington, Franklin D. Roosevelt, J. Robert Oppenheimer (vielleicht), John F. Kennedy, Lyndon B. Johnson, Abstergo 04: *Der Vierte Apfel*: Kann Illusionen erschaffen und Gedanken manipulieren 
Besitzer: Die Götter, Nikola Tesla, Thomas Edison, Henry Ford, Adolf Hitler, möglicherweise: Assassine 05: *Der Fünfte Apfel*: Kann Illusionen erschaffen und Gedanken manipulieren 
Besitzer: Die Götter, NASA (Buzz Aldrin), Lyndon B. Johnson, Abstergo 06: *Der Sechste Apfel*: Kann Illusionen erschaffen und Gedanken manipulieren 
Besitzer: Die Götter, Malik Al-Sayf, Al Mualim, Altaïr, Rodrigo Borgia, Ezio, Checco Orsi, Girolamo Savonarola, Ezio, Rodrigo, Ezio, Mario Auditore, Cesare Borgia, Ezio, Desmond 17: *Der Speer*: Mit diesem Speer wurde Jesus bei seiner Kreuzigung überprüft. Kräfte: wer mit dem Speer (oder eher die Lanze) in die Schlacht zieht tritt immer als Sieger hervor (Laut Mythologie). 
Besitzer: Die Götter, Hauptmann Longinus, Pontius Pilatus, Papst Alexander VI., darauffolgende Päpste 25: *Das Schwert*: Unbekannt 
Besitzer: Die Götter, Perseus, Attila der Hunne, Alexander der Große, König Arthur, Siegfried, Jeanne d'Arc, Templer 34: *Der Stab*: Kann Gedanken und Körper manipulieren; wird ein Edenapfel in den Stab eingesetzt, werden diese Kräfte verstärkt. 
Besitzer: Die Götter, Moses, Shabataka (und andereägyptische Pharaonen), Alexander der Große, Johannes der Täufer, Jesus, Petrus, (Päpste von Petrus bis Alexander VI.) Rodrigo Borgia, Ezio, Zar Alexander III, Zar Nicholas II, zerstört im Tunguska-Vorfall (Rasputin brachte einen Splitter des Stabs in seinen Besitz.) 36: *Das Tuch*: Kann Wunden heilen 
Besitzer: Die Götter, Jason, Jakob, Joseph, David, Brutus, Jesus, Mario Auditore, Giovanni Borgia, Perotto Calderon


----------



## Neraxon (11. November 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Rodrigo Borgia zum Beispiel. Er hat den Stab, dieser ist ja auch ein Splitter. Allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage, ob in jedem Splitter ein Code steckt?!? Die Splitter zu kontrollieren ist nicht leicht, da dies in den Wahnsinn führen kann. Daher hat Desmond ja die Kontrolle über sich verloren, da der Splitter ihm "befohlen" hat, Lucy zu töten.
> 
> Leute die die Splitter besaßen gibt es einige. Siehe Spoiler:
> Wer davon die Splitter aber benutzt hat, außer den uns bekannten Personen ist unklar.
> ...


woher die infos?


----------



## Neraxon (12. November 2011)

ES IST DA! ES IST DA! Der Game Orgasmus des Jahres Assassin´s Creed Revelations


----------



## sh4sta (12. November 2011)

Wie es is da??? Oo


----------



## Re4dt (12. November 2011)

Viele Konsolenbesitzer haben das Spiel bereits. Mein Kumpel hat es auch schon auf der PS3 ich warte jedoch auf die PC Version. Zudem gibt es schon gefühlte hunderte Letsplays auf Youtube -.-


----------



## sh4sta (12. November 2011)

hm....ich hab auch die CE für die PS-3 bei Amazon Vorbestellt, aber meins is noch nich mal im Versand-Prozess :/


----------



## Snipa (12. November 2011)

Neraxon schrieb:


> ES IST DA! ES IST DA! Der Game Orgasmus des Jahres Assassin´s Creed Revelations


 
wenn du hier auch nur IRGENDETWAS spoilerst, gibts was auffe


----------



## spionkaese (13. November 2011)

Snipa schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du hier auch nur IRGENDETWAS spoilerst, gibts was auffe



+1
Das ist soo deprimierend -.-


----------



## Freeak (13. November 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> +1
> Das ist soo deprimierend -.-



Ach auch die zeit geht rum, außerdem müssen wir PCler ja "nur" bis zum 02.12.2011 Warten. Bei den anderen Teilen waren es ja Monate.


----------



## Neraxon (13. November 2011)

Snipa schrieb:


> wenn du hier auch nur IRGENDETWAS spoilerst, gibts was auffe


 
keine sorge ich habs zwar hier aber zocks nit vor wiehnachten. wills auf meiner eigenen ps3 spielen und spoiler hasse ich selber. Versauen spiel spaß. Auserdem sollte ich vor release eh nicht spielen wäre nur dumm da es vorher eig. nit verkauft werden darf. bzw. ausgehändigt.


----------



## -angeldust- (13. November 2011)

... Sogar im Tele kommt jetzt schn Werbung für AC R....


----------



## Re4dt (13. November 2011)

Hab's vorhin auf ProSieben gesehen. 
Zudem kam sogar bei RTL II ein Bericht in den Nachrichten


----------



## -angeldust- (13. November 2011)

RTL II????
Du guckst da "Nachrichten"?


----------



## Re4dt (13. November 2011)

Natürlich nicht! Soweit muss es erst noch kommen.   Tagesschau FTW!
Bin zufällig durch zappen darauf gekommen.


----------



## -angeldust- (13. November 2011)

Ich bevorzuge SAT 1 Nachrichten.
Mensch niemand guckt RTL II, schon gar nicht die Nachrichten da...


----------



## Snipa (13. November 2011)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Ich bevorzuge SAT 1 Nachrichten.
> Mensch niemand guckt RTL II, schon gar nicht die Nachrichten da...


 
ich verkneif mir mal jetzt dezent jeden weiteren kommentar... 

@Neraxon:

respekt, ich könnte nicht so lange warten 

was ist denn das für eine werbung im tele? ich guck nämlich so gut wie kein tv mehr ^^
falls das ne werbung ist, die ich noch nicht im start-post habe, wäre es nett, wenn mir jemand nen link geben könnte, damit ich sie dazufügen kann


----------



## 1975jassi (14. November 2011)

geile Werbung.


----------



## -angeldust- (14. November 2011)

Snipa schrieb:


> ich verkneif mir mal jetzt dezent jeden weiteren kommentar...
> 
> @Neraxon:
> 
> ...


Werde die Werbung heute abend mal suchen.
und Dir dann nen Link schicken bzw. muss ich mir erstm adie Videos im Start-Post angucken-aber nur zu Hause!
Melde mich.


----------



## Painkiller (14. November 2011)

So^^ Ich mach mir jetzt mal ein paar Feinde.  

[spaß on]Gut das sie es verschoben haben! Man weiß ja gar nicht mehr was man spielen soll. COD MW3, Skyrim oder Battlefield 3. [/spaß off]

Wird Zeit das das Spiel endlich kommt. Will wissen wie es weiter geht.


----------



## ChaoZ (14. November 2011)

Ganz meine Meinung! Ich muss hier noch das beste Spiel des Jahres (Skyrim) durchspielen, BF3 hab ich kaum gezockt, MW3 gerade gekauft, Minecraft 1.0 steht vor der Tür, Batman: AA fällt da ganz zu unrecht untern Tisch, dann noch ACR  

Ich denke bis März bin ich da ganz gut beschäftigt


----------



## spionkaese (14. November 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> So^^ Ich mach mir jetzt mal ein paar Feinde.
> 
> [spaß on]Gut das sie es verschoben haben! Man weiß ja gar nicht mehr was man spielen soll. COD MW3, Skyrim oder Battlefield 3. [/spaß off]
> 
> Wird Zeit das das Spiel endlich kommt. Will wissen wie es weiter geht.


 Also ich könnte mich im Zweifelsfall entscheiden, ich will endlich wissen wies weitergeht


----------



## Freeak (15. November 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ganz meine Meinung! Ich muss hier noch das beste Spiel des Jahres (Skyrim) durchspielen, BF3 hab ich kaum gezockt, MW3 gerade gekauft, Minecraft 1.0 steht vor der Tür, Batman: AA fällt da ganz zu unrecht untern Tisch, dann noch ACR
> 
> Ich denke bis März bin ich da ganz gut beschäftigt


 

Ja das Jahresende hasse ich auch immer Regelrecht.... Weil man da immer die ganzen Kracher Serviert bekommt, in den Sommermonaten (wie immer) Herscht (Spiele) Flaute und im Herbst/Winter weiß man immer nicht was man zuerst Spielen soll.

Können die das nicht so Handhaben das man das ganze Jahr über was zum Zocken hat? Immerhin sind es 12 Monate, das sind 365 Tage in insgesammt 52 Wochen zu je8 765,81277 Stunden. Und die Entwickler und Publisher bekommen es nicht hin das man alle paar Monate nen guten und Hochkarätigen Titel Veröffentlich? Unfassbar.....

Na ja Ist man wenigstens in seiner Freizeit mehr als nur beschäftigt. Das Artet ja in Arbeit aus...


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2011)

Hier gibts einen neuen Trailer zum Animationsfilm. 
GameStar Video: Assassin's Creed: Embers - Trailer zum Animationsfilm


----------



## sh4sta (15. November 2011)

Juhu, meine AC:R CE is da.....jetzt nur noch Zeit zum zocken haben....habs aber schon mal auf die PS-3 geworfen und direkt erst mal nen Patch -_-
Jetzt is meine AC Sammlung endlich (erstmal) komplett, dadurch das bei AC:R auch AC 1 dabei is^^


Gruß


----------



## Snipa (15. November 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Hier gibts einen neuen Trailer zum Animationsfilm.
> GameStar Video: Assassin's Creed: Embers - Trailer zum Animationsfilm


 
schon gesehen, ich bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob ich das auch einbinden kann, obwohls nicht von youtube ist.. ?


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2011)

In YT gibts einige Vids dazu.
assassin's creed embers - YouTube


----------



## Snipa (15. November 2011)

<> schrieb:


> In YT gibts einige Vids dazu.
> assassin's creed embers - YouTube


 
den rest hab ich meines wissens schon im startpost eingebettet


----------



## spionkaese (15. November 2011)

Hat schon jemand den Golem Test gelesen?
Der klang öhm ... beängstigend


----------



## -angeldust- (16. November 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand den Golem Test gelesen?
> Der klang öhm ... beängstigend


 
Wieso? Was stand denn drin?


Habe soeben von einer netten Person erfahren, dass man seit etwa letzter Woche sich übrigens schon bei Uplay die Erfolge und Belohungen für Anno 2070 und AC:R anschauen kann. Hat das schon jemand gesehen?
Ich werds mir direkt heut abend mal anschauen..


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (16. November 2011)

Ich befürchte auch böses... Nicht wegen der schlechten Wertung, sondern wegen Skyrim  Das Spiel hat bei mir endlich mal wieder richtige Spiellust geweckt, wie es nur selten der Fall war. Stellt (für mich) alles in den Schatten, auch BF3 und co. Und ich glaube das kein Spiel mehr daran kommt.


----------



## 23tom23 (16. November 2011)

Ich hab's auch gestern mal angespielt und muss offen zugeben, dass mir schon nach einer Stunde der wirkliche Drang die Hauptquest weiterzuspielen fehlte.....


----------



## Painkiller (16. November 2011)

spionkaese schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand den Golem Test gelesen?
> Der klang öhm ... beängstigend



Hier kommt dein "Beruhigungsmittel"  

Assassin's Creed Revelations im internationalen Test: Das hat die Presse zur Konsolenfassung zu sagen - ubisoft, test, assassins creed revelations


----------



## -angeldust- (16. November 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Hier kommt dein "Beruhigungsmittel"
> 
> Assassin's Creed Revelations im internationalen Test: Das hat die Presse zur Konsolenfassung zu sagen - ubisoft, test, assassins creed revelations



Habs nur kurz überflogen...
Aber sind doch gar nicht so schlecht die Bewertungen?
Und selbst wenn Sie es wären-ich würds mir trotzdem holen, der Vorgänger wegen....


----------



## Painkiller (16. November 2011)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Habs nur kurz überflogen...
> Aber sind doch gar nicht so schlecht die Bewertungen?
> Und selbst wenn Sie es wären-ich würds mir trotzdem holen, der Vorgänger wegen....



Was zählt, ist auf dem Platz. Und 88/100 ist keine schlechte Wertung für eine Fortsetzung.
Assassin's Creed: Revelations (Xbox 360) bei GamePro.de - Wertung, Fazit
Das wird dir auch auffallen wenn du die Kritikpunkte liest. 

Totaler Schwachsinn sind meiner Meinung nach folgende Punkte: 

- für Anfänger ist die Story kaum nachvollziehbar 
(Is klar. Ist ja auch eine Fortsetzung!)

- ähnelt den Vorgängern zu sehr 
(Auch klar. Gleiche Engine, gleicher Charakter)

- Bildrateneinbrüche
(Wirds bei PC nicht geben)

- flimmert häufig
(Wirds auch nicht geben)

- deutliche Ermüdungserscheinungen
(Wem AC zu fad ist, der hat von Actionspielen keine Ahnung!)

Sind so meine Gedanken zu dem ganzen....


----------



## -angeldust- (16. November 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Was zählt, ist auf dem Platz. Und 88/100 ist keine schlechte Wertung für eine Fortsetzung.
> Assassin's Creed: Revelations (Xbox 360) bei GamePro.de - Wertung, Fazit
> Das wird dir auch auffallen wenn du die Kritikpunkte liest.
> 
> ...



Jup, die meißten Einwände werden PC Spieler nicht haben.
Und wie Du sagst, es ist eine Fortsetzung.
Klar kann man dann eventl. verschiedene Handlungsstränge nicht nachvollziehen.
Mein Gott, was sind das denn für dumme Kritikpunkte????


----------



## Painkiller (16. November 2011)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Jup, die meißten Einwände werden PC Spieler nicht haben.
> Und wie Du sagst, es ist eine Fortsetzung.
> Klar kann man dann eventl. verschiedene Handlungsstränge nicht nachvollziehen.
> Mein Gott, was sind das denn für dumme Kritikpunkte????



Wenn ich diese Punkte mal ausblende, kann man die Wertung um ca. 2 Punkte anheben. 
Macht unter dem Strich also 90/100.


----------



## Snipa (16. November 2011)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Wieso? Was stand denn drin?
> 
> 
> Habe soeben von einer netten Person erfahren, dass man seit etwa letzter Woche sich übrigens schon bei Uplay die Erfolge und Belohungen für Anno 2070 und AC:R anschauen kann. Hat das schon jemand gesehen?
> Ich werds mir direkt heut abend mal anschauen..


 
ich nicht, ist mir zuviel gespoilere ^^

@weltpresse-wertungen:

mir wayne was es für ne wertung ist, und ob sichs genauso spielt wie die vorgänger. umso besser sogar, dann muss ich mich nicht groß umgewöhnen, und warum sollte ein spielprinzip, was mir bei 3 spielen schlaflose nächte bereitet hat, beim 4ten mal zu langweilig werden?
ich würde mir das spiel auch kaufen, wenn es ne 10/100-Wertung bekommen hätte


----------



## ChaoZ (16. November 2011)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Ich befürchte auch böses... Nicht wegen der schlechten Wertung, sondern wegen Skyrim  Das Spiel hat bei mir endlich mal wieder richtige Spiellust geweckt, wie es nur selten der Fall war. Stellt (für mich) alles in den Schatten, auch BF3 und co. Und ich glaube das kein Spiel mehr daran kommt.



Kurz vorm Herbst hab ich sogar Kingdom Hearts II zum geschätzt achten Mal durchgespielt, weil mir einfach Spiele fehlten. Jetzt sieht die Spieleverteilung so aus:
70% Skyrim, 20% BF3, 10% MW
Ab Freitag dann so: 40% Minecraft 1.0, 30% Skyrim, 15% MW3 und 15% BF3.

Dabei fallen so viele geile Spiele untern Tisch, wie Batman Arkham City und AC:R. Die müssen dann beim Summersale gekauft und durchgespielt werden.


----------



## spionkaese (16. November 2011)

Naja, Golem meinte das die Missionen größtenteils Ähnlichkeit mit Lückenfüllern hätten, und allgemein nicht so gut inszeniert wären wie die aus AC2 (z.B. der Karneval  ), auch die Charaktere wären nicht so detailreich wie in ACB und 2.
Ich kanns leider nicht überprüfen, aber es macht mMn Sinn, das selbe war schon in ACB zu sehen.
Es war lange nicht so motivierend und spannend, das einzige Gute war eigentlich das Kampfsystem.


----------



## Snipa (17. November 2011)

UPDATE 25: Vorgeschichte-Video hinzugefügt


----------



## Snipa (23. November 2011)

update: TV-Werbung-Video hinzugefügt

so, da ich mir die tage über die ac-enzyklopädie (zumindest über die hälfte) zu gemüte geführt hab, kann ich hier gleich n paar dinge klären.

1. lucy ist tot und bleibt es auch
2. am ende von acII spricht minerva zu desmond, am ende von brotherhood ist es juno, die desmond steuer, lucy zu erstechen.
3. es gibt menschen, die dem edensplitter widerstehen können, da er von "denen, die vor uns waren" (wie sie genannt werden) erschaffen wurde, um die menschen zu kontrollieren. es gibt noch mehr edensplitter, u.a. einen stab, ein schwert, ein tuch, und mehrere äpfel
4. das adlerauge ist eine fähigkeit, die einige menschen erhielten, die von sowohl menschen als auch "denen, die vor uns waren" gezeugt wurden. ergo ist desmond und sein stammbaum verknüpft mit "denen, die vor uns waren"


----------



## fac3l3ss (25. November 2011)

Snipa schrieb:


> (...)


 Danke für die unkenntlichen Spoiler... NICHT
Und um zweimal schlechte Laune in einem Beitrag zu vereinen: *Siehe Anhang*


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## fac3l3ss (26. November 2011)

Jetzt laufen die Credits.
Ein kurzes Fazit, ohne zu spoilern:
Es hat sich gelohnt, aber ich bin unzufrieden.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Freeak (27. November 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> ......... aber ich bin unzufrieden.


 

Wurde wieder so ein Besch..eidenenes Ende Eingebaut?


----------



## spionkaese (27. November 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Danke für die unkenntlichen Spoiler... NICHT
> Und um zweimal schlechte Laune in einem Beitrag zu vereinen: *Siehe Anhang*
> 
> 
> ...


OK, das ist sch*****


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. November 2011)

Freeak schrieb:


> Wurde wieder so ein Besch..eidenenes Ende Eingebaut?


 Ich würde gerne etwas sagen... Aber das würde spoilern! (Im Grunde schon, aber mit dem Teil endet ja Ezios und Altaïrs Geschichte , und es ist nicht ganz das Gleiche)

Zwei Dinge:
1. Das Ende ist wieder episch bzw. gewohnt gemacht. 
Aber die Credits... *WÜRG* Langweilige Kamerafahrten auf einer Karte aus dem Spiel ohne Menschen o.a. und kein Dialog...
2. Für mich ist "R" kein "richtiges" AC, weil einfach viel zu viele Elemente fehlen. (Im Spoiler die Auflistung...)


Spoiler



- keine 2 Welten, man ist im Spiel im Animus gefangen(das ist mir sehr wichtig!)
- keine Rätsel wie in AC2 und Brotherhood
- keine beste Rüstung, welche nicht kaputt geht, nur stumpfes Rüstungskaufen
- kein "Endfight"


3. Dazu kommt, dass die Story von Ezio, welche man spielt einfach nicht mit den anderen Teilen mithalten kann.

...Man muss es selbst gespielt haben!


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## jensi251 (27. November 2011)

ISt die Steuerung mit Maus und Tastatur immer noch so bescheiden?


----------



## fac3l3ss (27. November 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> ISt die Steuerung mit Maus und Tastatur immer noch so bescheiden?


 Sry, ich spiele mit Gamepad 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Neraxon (27. November 2011)

Hab ne frage habe die dlcs ausser collectors und der Spezial version. Wollt wissen ob ich beide einlösen kann bei einem spiel stand oder ob das nicht geht. Bitte um schnelle antwort.

MfG    Neraxon


----------



## Snipa (29. November 2011)

update: Tools of an Assassin-Video hinzugefügt


----------



## Painkiller (29. November 2011)

Es ist unterwegs! 



> Guten Tag,
> 
> unser Logistikzentrum hat den unten stehenden Artikel verschickt!
> 
> ...


----------



## -angeldust- (29. November 2011)

36,50 EUR nur?
Guter Preis!
Wollte ja eigentlich noch warten, evntl. ist es ja beim x mas Sale bei Steam dabei....
Aber der Preis für so ein tolles Spiel imponiert mir ja stark!!!!


----------



## Painkiller (29. November 2011)

War damals Deal des Tages bei Amazon.


----------



## -angeldust- (29. November 2011)

Ach so, dachte schon. Schade 
na dann werd ich wohl auf X mas Sale warten/hoffen müssen...


----------



## Painkiller (29. November 2011)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Ach so, dachte schon. Schade
> na dann werd ich wohl auf X mas Sale warten/hoffen müssen...



Ich habs damals auch nur zufällig mitbekommen. Snipa hat mich drauf aufmerksam gemacht. Ein paar Minuten später wars im Schnäppchenthread.


----------



## -angeldust- (29. November 2011)

Guter Mann der Snipa.
Hat ja auch hier wahnsinns Arbeit geleistet mit dem Thread!


----------



## Painkiller (29. November 2011)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Guter Mann der Snipa.
> Hat ja auch hier wahnsinns Arbeit geleistet mit dem Thread!



Oh ja!  Der Thread ist super geworden. Mal sehen was er aus dem Assassins Creed 3 Thread so machen wird. Den hat er sich schon reserviert.


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. November 2011)

<> schrieb:


> War damals Deal des Tages bei Amazon.


 Ich habe es auch zu dem Preis vorbestellt! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## sh4sta (29. November 2011)

Wenn man nen Fan von Gamesrocket auf Facebook is, gibts 32% Rabatt für AC:R  Kostet dann 33,95€statt 49,90€. Gilt bis zum 01.12.11 
*
*


----------



## -angeldust- (30. November 2011)

Nein danke. Kein Facebook für mich bitte.
Da warte ich lieber auf nen anderes Angebot....


----------



## sh4sta (30. November 2011)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Nein danke. Kein Facebook für mich bitte.
> Da warte ich lieber auf nen anderes Angebot....


 
War auch nur ne Info


----------



## Snipa (30. November 2011)

danke für die vielen blumen 

mit n bisschen glück kann ich es heut abend schon anspielen ^^
verflixt nochmal, wo soll ich überhaupt die zeit für all die spiele hernehmen??
batman arkham city macht auch einen heidenspaß...
dann noch revelations
und bf3
und irgendwann dann auch noch skyrim...

ZEFIX!! 

tante edith:
ab morgen erkläre ich den ST für offiziell fertig, dann kommt also nüscht mehr dazu ^^


----------



## PakiXT (30. November 2011)

Kann man das spiel schon heute aktivieren, habs nähmlich grad eben im geschäft per Post bekommen ??


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. November 2011)

Ein Bug: Assassin's Creed Revelations Bug - YouTube


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Snipa (30. November 2011)

fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Ein Bug: Assassin's Creed Revelations Bug - YouTube
> 
> 
> MfG
> fac3l3ss


 
danke für die warnung


----------



## fac3l3ss (30. November 2011)

Snipa schrieb:


> danke für die warnung


 Ist zwar nicht als solche gedacht... Aber, gerne 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## -angeldust- (1. Dezember 2011)

Oje wie Jesus am Kreuz...


----------



## Naix (1. Dezember 2011)

kann mir einer sagen wo ich die savegames finde hab das spiel über steam gekauft und hab schon gefühlt alle ordner durch finde aber nix


----------



## -angeldust- (1. Dezember 2011)

ähm savegames?
werden die nicht direkt bei ubisoft gespeichert?


----------



## Snipa (1. Dezember 2011)

soweit ich weiß nicht, da es möglich sein wird, den singleplayer auch offline zu zocken...
aber wo genau die sind, sry, keinen blassen schimmer...


----------



## Painkiller (1. Dezember 2011)

Evlt. in der Steam Cloud?


----------



## Snipa (1. Dezember 2011)

probiers mal hier:
C:\Users\YOUR PC NAME\AppData\Local\Ubisoft Game Launcher\savegame_storage\XXXXXXX=\40


----------



## Naix (1. Dezember 2011)

Snipa schrieb:


> probiers mal hier:
> C:\Users\YOUR PC NAME\AppData\Local\Ubisoft Game Launcher\savegame_storage\XXXXXXX=\40



nö da ist auch nix bzw.hab ich das verzeichniss so gar net bei mir ist das C:\programmex86\ubisoft\ubisoft game laucher aber da sind auch keine savegames zu finden  

mein savegame von Anno 2070 ist zB C:\Users\username\Documents\ANNO 2070\Accounts\Naix83\Savegames das hab ich auch bei steam gekauft und ich hab auch den pfad hir C:\Users\username\Documents\Assassin's Creed Revelations da ist aber nur ne config drin für singel und multiplayer


----------



## -angeldust- (1. Dezember 2011)

soweit ich weiß wurden doch die saves bei ac b direkt bei ubisoft gespeichert?
man hatte keine saves auf dem rechner? oder irre ich mich da?
ist das vielleicht bei ac r auch so?


----------



## Naix (1. Dezember 2011)

wenn ich das game deinstalliere fragt er mich ob ich spielstände und einstellungen behalten möchte darum glaub ich das das savegame schon auf dem rechner ist nur wo


----------



## StefanStg (1. Dezember 2011)

Hi hätte eine frage bin am überlegen mir das Spiel zu kaufen aber wollte voher wissen ob es wie bei anno 2070 ist das man online sein muss um zu spielen bzw das Spiel immer versucht eine Internetverbindung zu finden. Habe im Anno Thead schon viel darüber gelesen


----------



## Snipa (1. Dezember 2011)

so, bin nun zuhause und bin gerade dabei, das spiel zu installieren 

da ich morgen nicht aufstehen muss, wird das glaub ich ne verflixt lange nacht 

@StefanStg:

sobald ich es mal anzocken kann, werd ich mich vom internet abhängen, dann kann ich dir mehr sagen.
aber vllt ist ja jemand schneller ^^


----------



## StefanStg (1. Dezember 2011)

Snipa schrieb:


> @StefanStg:
> 
> sobald ich es mal anzocken kann, werd ich mich vom internet abhängen, dann kann ich dir mehr sagen.
> aber vllt ist ja jemand schneller ^^



Danke das du das machst


----------



## Snipa (1. Dezember 2011)

StefanStg schrieb:


> Danke das du das machst


 
kein ding ^^

achja, da hat es mich wieder, das alte assassins creed feeling 
das spiel ist geil, ich liebe es.

und ja, man kann es auch offline zocken


----------



## StefanStg (2. Dezember 2011)

Snipa schrieb:


> kein ding ^^
> 
> achja, da hat es mich wieder, das alte assassins creed feeling
> das spiel ist geil, ich liebe es.
> ...



Kann ich mir gut vorstellen habe es auch immer gerne gespielt.
Danke für deine Antwort werde es mir heute gleich holen


----------



## fac3l3ss (2. Dezember 2011)

> Sie haben bei Amazon.de ein oder mehrere Exemplare des Spiels 'Assassins Creed: Revelations' für PC vorbestellt und erhalten hiermit Ihren Code/Ihre Codes, mit dem Sie den exklusiven Bonus-Inhalt: 'Altair's Robe' freischalten können.   Ihr Code/Ihre Codes: trollolol  Die Anleitung zur Freischaltung des Bonus-Inhaltes:   Wählen Sie dazu im Hauptmenü des Spiels den Punkt 'Extras' aus, wählen Sie 'Exklusive Inhalte' und geben Sie dann Ihren persönlichen Code ein! Exklusive Inhalte zum Herunterladen können nur ein einziges Mal mit einem eindeutigen Code freigeschaltet werden. Für das Freischalten und den Zugriff auf die Inhalte sind ein Hochgeschwindigkeits-Internetzugang und ein Benutzerkonto bei Ubisoft erforderlich. Sie müssen mindestens 13 Jahre alt sein, um ein ubi.com-Konto ohne Zustimmung der Eltern eröffnen zu dürfen.   Wir wünschen viel Spaß mit 'Assassins Creed: Revelations'.  (Dies ist eine automatisch versendete E-Mail. Bitte antworten Sie nicht auf dieses Schreiben, da die E-Mail-Adresse nur zum Versenden, nicht aber zum Empfang von E-Mails eingerichtet ist.)  Freundliche Grüße  Kundenservice Amazon.de  http://www.amazon.de ==============================


Gestern kam meins 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## -angeldust- (2. Dezember 2011)

na bevor du den Thread hier schließt snipa,
schreib nochwas zum game-mach mir den mund noch was wässrig.
event. hol ich es mir ja dann schon vor weihnachten....


----------



## Painkiller (2. Dezember 2011)

So...

Gestern kam die CE von Amazon und ich hab meine Animus-Edition bei GameStop geholt. 

Im direkten Vergleich ist die normale CE richtig winzig. Die Box der Animus ist realtiv groß und hat ein ganz schönes Gewicht! oO 
Der Kauf hat sich deffinitiv gelohnt! 

Die beiden machen sich gut in meinem Schrank!


----------



## Abductee (2. Dezember 2011)

meine collectors edition kam heute.
weiß da jemand warum man die eigentlich nicht mehr bestellen kann?
die war doch nicht limitiert?


----------



## -angeldust- (2. Dezember 2011)

Aber eine öffnest Du doch oder?


----------



## Painkiller (2. Dezember 2011)

> meine collectors edition kam heute.
> weiß da jemand warum man die eigentlich nicht mehr bestellen kann?
> die war doch nicht limitiert?


Sowohl die CE als auch die Animus sind limitiert.  



> Aber eine öffnest Du doch oder?


Hab doch noch die 0815-Version zuhause.


----------



## Abductee (2. Dezember 2011)

ok, über einen zwischenhändler gibts die collectors edition noch beim amazon, allerdings über 70€
im november gabs die beim amazon noch um 60€.
die wertsteigerung (ungeöffnet) ist ja besser als bei jedem bausparer


----------



## -angeldust- (2. Dezember 2011)

Ja wahnsinn.
So nen Sammelwahn hatte ich auch mal.
Alles doppelt gekauft, ab was verrate ich besser nicht .
Na dann viel Spass jetzt beim Zocken pain!


----------



## Painkiller (2. Dezember 2011)

> Na dann viel Spass jetzt beim Zocken pain!


Wenn ich dazu kommen würde!  Fast nie @ home.


----------



## Snipa (2. Dezember 2011)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> na bevor du den Thread hier schließt snipa,
> schreib nochwas zum game-mach mir den mund noch was wässrig.
> event. hol ich es mir ja dann schon vor weihnachten....


 
also schließen werd ich ihn nicht, kann ja lebhaft weiter diskutiert und erfahrungen ausgetauscht werden.

zum spiel selber:

ja, es sind keine großartigen neuerungen vorhanden, das mini-tower defense ist zwar ganz nett, ich bleib dann aber doch lieber dabei, es erst garnicht so weit kommen lassen zu müssen. die steuerung (ich zocks aufm pc mit gampepad) ist angenehm, ich würde sogar sagen besser als im vorgänger. was ich bisher so mitbekommen habe wird mehr fokus auf das adlerauge gelegt, als in den vorgänger, was mich persönlich freut, da es schließlich eine große rolle spielen sollte. die hakenklinge ist ganz nett, man ist jetzt teilweise viel schneller unterwegs, da man sich mit ihr den "großen" sprung von den vorgängern gleich zweimal hintereinander ausführen kann, also in einer flüssigen bewegung. die charaktere sind klasse, ezio ist um einiges weiser und es macht immer noch spaß, den dialogen zuzuhören.
die atmosphäre ist einfach bombastisch... durch die massen zu laufen und deren reaktion wahrzunehmen ist immer noch erste sahne, zumal die bürger sich augenscheinlich nicht wiederholen, und das setting verflixt gut eingefangen ist. die frauen sind alle verschleiert, es laufen teils männer mit einem harem im gepäck durch die straßen, etc. 
die kämpfe sind immer noch zu leicht (mir wurst), das klettern macht immer noch viel spaß (sogar mit diesen zip-lines), das einzige was n bisschen stört ist ezios andauerndes gestöhne... naja, der gute mann wird halt auch nicht jünger 

wer assassins creed mag, der wird sich hier sofort wieder wie zuhause fühlen


----------



## ChaoZ (2. Dezember 2011)

Ich werde das Spiel wohl auf jeden Fall spielen, aber dieses Jahr nicht mehr 
Skyrim <3


----------



## Equinoxe (2. Dezember 2011)

Hat jemand schon _versucht_ den Patch zu installieren?

Wollte es gerade installieren, erhielt dann aber eine Fehlermeldung.. "Versionsnummer kann nicht festgestellt werden! Installation wird abgebrochen."


----------



## jensi251 (4. Dezember 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> ISt die Steuerung mit Maus und Tastatur immer noch so bescheiden?


 °°°°°


----------



## -angeldust- (5. Dezember 2011)

Hey Snipa lässt Du den Thread hier doch offen?
Finde ich eine gute Idee-für den Erfahrungsaustausch...


----------



## Snipa (5. Dezember 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> ISt die Steuerung mit Maus und Tastatur immer noch so bescheiden?


 
kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, ich spiels mit gamepad... naja, an sich ist das ja eigentlich antwort genug 

@angeldust

jap, ich lass ihn offen


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

So^^ Dann will ich doch auch mal meine Meinung abgeben. 

Das Spiel ist das bessere Brotherhood. Die Story hat mich sofort wieder in seinen Bann gezogen. Istanbul hat im Vergleich zu Rom nochmals einiges mehr zu bieten! 
Sehr gut sind den Entwicklern die kleinen verworrenen Gassen gelungen!  Da merkt man erst wie klein man eigentlich ist.  Auch das Ladensystem ist wieder mit dabei.
Sehr genial finde ich auch, das man die Assassinen die man "verpflichten" kann, besser in das Spiel eingebaut hat. Es gibt sperate Nebenmissionen mit ihnen, die echt Laune machen. An Nebenmissionen und Zusatzmissionen mangelt es dem Spiel sowieso nicht.  Alleine die ganzen Gilden mit ihren Herausforderungen kosten einiges an Spielzeit. Auch bekommt man für das erledigen dieser Herausforderungen nun Belohnungen wie z.B. mehr Platz für Bomben, Wurfmesser etc. etc. 
Auch ein nettes Feature ist das erobern von Städten. Eine schöne Sache zum Geld verdienen.  Nun zu den Bomben. Ich persönlich finde sie extrem nützlich, und hab eingentlich immer alle Bomben-Slots voll. Gerade zur Ablenkung oder zum schnellen Ausschalten von Gegneren sind die echt klasse! Zum Greifhaken muss ich eigentlich nichts mehr sagen. Das hat Snipa schon erledigt.  Was mich ein bisschen stört ist, das man sein Assassinen-Hauptquartier wieder nicht verbessern/ausstatten kann. Man kann nur Bücher sammeln. Die verschiedenen Waffen und Rüstungen werden auch dort aufbewahrt. Das Setting des Spiels selbst, ist sehr gut gelungen. Die Bevölkerung hat ein paar lustige neue Sprüche drauf, und die Missionen sind echt gut geworden. Ich bin zwar noch nicht so weit wie Snips, aber ich werde dem Spiel deffinitiv nicht den Rücken kehren. Dazu macht es einfach zuviel Spaß.  

"W_o andere blindlings der Wahrheit folgen, bedenket …" - "…nichts ist wahr." _
_"Wo andere begrenzt sind, von Moral oder Gesetz, bedenket …" - "…alles ist erlaubt" _

Kurz: Im Moment hällt mich nur dieses Spiel von Battlefield 3 fern.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Dezember 2011)

Mein vorläufiges Fazit (ich habe es noch nicht ganz durch):

Revelations macht, genau so wie Brotherhood, sehr viel Spaß und man fühlt sich direkt "heimisch". Für mich ein Top-Titel, der riesigen Spaß macht

Aber ganz ehrlich: beide Teile können Assassin's Creed II nicht wirklich das Wasser reichen.
Was war das ein gigantisches Game. Es gab so unglaublich viel zu entdecken. Florenz, Venedig, Forli, Emilia Romagna. Dazu viele interessante Charaktere die man im Laufe des Spiels kennenlernte z.B: Leonardo Da Vinci oder Ezios Onkel. Und dazu noch echte fiese Bösewichte..
Rom? Konstantinopel? Gut und schön. Aber mir fehlt da insgesamt ein wenig die örtliche Abwechslung.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

> Rom? Konstantinopel? Gut und schön. Aber mir fehlt da insgesamt ein wenig die örtliche Abwechslung.


Da muss ich dir zustimmen! Stell dir mal vor, man könnte die Städte die man mit seinen Assassinen erobern kann, auch noch besuchen. Bzw. mit seinen Assassinen auf die Missionen gehen. Das wäre einfach mal der Oberhammer! 

Ich hoffe in Assassins Creed III bekommen wir sowas in der Art mal zu sehen.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Dezember 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir zustimmen! Stell dir mal vor, man könnte die Städte die man mit seinen Assassinen erobern kann, auch noch besuchen. Bzw. mit seinen Assassinen auf die Missionen gehen. Das wäre einfach mal der Oberhammer!



Auf die Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen.
Es wäre schon klasse wenn man mit seinen Assassinen "auf Tour" gehen könnte, um Aufträge in ganz Europa zu erledigen. Es müssten ja nicht direkt die kompletten Städte simuliert werden. Markante Stadtteile oder historisch Gebäude würden ja schon reichen.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Auf die Idee bin ich noch gar nicht gekommen.
> Es wäre schon klasse wenn man mit seinen Assassinen "auf Tour" gehen könnte, um Aufträge in ganz Europa zu erledigen. Es müssten ja nicht direkt die kompletten Städte simuliert werden. Markante Stadtteile oder historisch Gebäude würden ja schon reichen.


 
Stimmt! Wäre das Spiel dann von EA, würde es Assassins Creed: World heißen.  

Mhm, ich glaube die Idee mit den Städten schreib ich mal in das Ubisoft-Forum.  Vielleicht liest es ja ein Entwickler. 

Auch sehr genial wäre es gewesen, wenn man die Festungen verbessern könnte. Oder die Läden. Oder auch die Städte bzw. einzelne Stadtteile wie den Hafen etc. etc. Einfach ein bisschen mehr Wirtschaft ins das Spiel bringen. Ohne Geld läuft nun mal keine Assassinen-Gilde.


----------



## Snipa (7. Dezember 2011)

ich hoffe ja für den nächsten teil einen koop modus. könnte doch sowas wie mit dem städte erobern sein, wie oben schon angesprochen.

und ja, an ac2 kommt so schnell nix ran. wobei ich acr von der story her besser find als ac2, bzw von den (endlich mal vorhandenen) verknüpfungen zu den vorteilen

das mit der wirtschaft find ich so eigentlich ziemlich in ordnung, schließlich soll ac keine wirtschaftssimulation werden. was aber meiner meinung vllt noch ne coole idee wäre, ist, dass man um manche läden eröffnen zu können, erst quests machen muss, ähnlich wie beim rekrutieren von assassinen. und dass zb. läden auch von templern oder hiesigen gangs gestört, bzw belästigt werden können, und man die dann beschützen oder verteidigen muss.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Dezember 2011)

Snipa schrieb:


> ich hoffe ja für den nächsten teil einen koop modus. könnte doch sowas wie mit dem städte erobern sein, wie oben schon angesprochen.
> 
> und ja, an ac2 kommt so schnell nix ran. wobei ich acr von der story her besser find als ac2, bzw von den (endlich mal vorhandenen) verknüpfungen zu den vorteilen


Macht Spaß den Thread zu verfolgen und macht mich immer hibbeliger bis ich es endlich besitze. 
Ich kauf's mir dann zu Weihnachten. 
Ja ACII war noch dem eintönigem ACI wirklich grandios und Brotherhood nur mit Rom etwas eintöniger, aber nicht nur das, irgendwas fehlte einfach noch...
Also wenn AC:R mit AC:B vergleichbar ist, freue ich mich trotzdem.
Diskutiert mal schön weiter. 

Bzgl. Coop:  ich bete ebenfalls, dass es sowas mal geben wird...


----------



## Snipa (7. Dezember 2011)

oder was ist mit einem zufriedenheitssystem der assassinen und ladenbesitzer?
wenn ich meine schüler vernachlässige, werden sie auf missionen ineffizienter und laufen vllt sogar zu den templern über (was wieder nette nebenquests geben könnte) und wenn ich die ladenbesitzer oft nicht beschütze, verringern sich meine einnahmen, und läden machen irgendwann wieder dicht, oder...

mein kopf sprudelt gerade über vor ideen  ich sollte mal weiterarbeiten...


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

> ich hoffe ja für den nächsten teil einen koop modus. könnte doch sowas wie mit dem städte erobern sein, wie oben schon angesprochen.


Das wäre mal was! Koop-Stoy-Missionen gegen andere menschliche Spieler. Ups! Des war ja "The Crossing". 

AC I war damals großes Kino, fand ich!  Das Konzept war einfach neu. Wenn man den Werdegang von AC mal genauer betrachtet, hat sich schon extrem viel geändert. 



> das mit der wirtschaft find ich so eigentlich ziemlich in ordnung, schließlich soll ac keine wirtschaftssimulation werden. was aber meiner meinung vllt noch ne coole idee wäre, ist, dass man um manche läden eröffnen zu können, erst quests machen muss, ähnlich wie beim rekrutieren von assassinen. und dass zb. läden auch von templern oder hiesigen gangs gestört, bzw belästigt werden können, und man die dann beschützen oder verteidigen muss.


Kennst mich doch^^ Ich find immer was zum meckern.  Und da ich Anno auch gerne mag, wäre ein bisschen mehr Wirtschaft ganz nett.   
Das mit den Quests find ich eine gute Idee! Sehr schön wäre es auch, wenn man ein paar Gebäude mehr betreten könnte. Oder wenn zumindest die Bevölkerung mal aus den Häusern kommt/geht. Iwie ist da Nachts oftmals genau soviel los wie tagsüber. Auch ein Wachwechsel würde die Sache etwas realistischer machen. 



> Diskutiert mal schön weiter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Pöh! Mach doch mit.  Du hast sicher auch ein paar Ideen über die man diskutieren kann.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich klinke mich spätestens dann wieder ein, wenn ich das Spiel endlich habe.  
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatte ich die Spiele bis Brotherhood schon durch, als du noch tief in AC2 stecktest. 



> AC I war damals großes Kino, fand ich!  Das Konzept war einfach neu. Wenn man den Werdegang von AC mal genauer betrachtet, hat sich schon extrem viel geändert.


Da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Habe den Teil gleich 3x genossen im Gegensatz zu den folgenden Spielen, obwohl die eindeutig abwechslunsreicher und interessanter gestaltet wurden.
Naja dafür habe hab ich mir für einen Teil rund 50 Stunden Zeit gelassen. 
War toll die Story zu genießen und wirlich alles zu erobern... bis zu letzten Glyphe. 

Fantasie für einen Coop habe ich glaube derzeit zu wenig, lasse mich aber gern von euch inspirieren.


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

> mein kopf sprudelt gerade über vor ideen  ich sollte mal weiterarbeiten...


Komm in meine Firma. Da hast du Zeit für sowas. 



> Ich klinke mich spätestens dann wieder ein, wenn ich das Spiel endlich habe.
> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere hatte ich die Spiele bis Brotherhood schon durch, als du noch tief in AC2 stecktest.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Drücks mir nur rein.  Das Assassinengrab mit dem Wasser hat mich solange aufgehalten. Snipa durfte das dann erledigen, nachdem ich beim 30ten Versuch das Headset an die Wand geklatscht hab. xD



> Fantasie für einen Coop habe ich glaube derzeit zu wenig, lasse mich aber gern von euch inspirieren.


Wir haben nur die Ideen. Ausführen müssen das die Ubi-Leute.  Kann man AC eigentlich nicht Modifizieren?


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Dezember 2011)

> Das Assassinengrab mit dem Wasser hat mich solange aufgehalten


Also ich finde alle Teile recht einfach gehalten und sehr entspannend.
Schön mitm Pad in die Couch kuscheln und großes Kino genießen. 
Würde man nciht versuchen jeden Winkel zu erobern, wäre das Spiel wohl in ca. 20-25 Std vorbei...



> Komm in meine Firma. Da hast du Zeit für sowas.


Ähm, seid mir nicht böse, aber ich habe mich seit Ende Oktober in einem Forum niedergelassen und beglücke die dort mit ca. 500 Beiträgen je Monat... 



> Kann man AC eigentlich nicht Modifizieren?


Hmmm, möchtest du denn komplett etwas neu geschrieben haben oder nur sowas wie Grafikmods?  
(doofe Frage ich weiß, ich weiß halt keine bessere Antwort  )


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

> Also ich finde alle Teile recht einfach gehalten und sehr entspannend.


Die anderen waren ja auch nocht entspannend. ^^ Nur das mit dem Wasser!   



> Ähm, seid mir nicht böse, aber ich habe mich seit Ende Oktober in einem Forum niedergelassen und beglücke die dort mit ca. 500 Beiträgen je Monat...


Computer Bild?  xD War eher an Snips gerichtet. 




> Hmmm, möchtest du denn komplett etwas neu geschrieben haben oder nur sowas wie Grafikmods?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Sowohl als auch^^ Daher frag ich ja.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Dezember 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Stimmt! Wäre das Spiel dann von EA, würde es Assassins Creed: World heißen.
> Mhm, ich glaube die Idee mit den Städten schreib ich mal in das Ubisoft-Forum.  Vielleicht liest es ja ein Entwickler.
> Auch sehr genial wäre es gewesen, wenn man die Festungen verbessern könnte. Oder die Läden. Oder auch die Städte bzw. einzelne Stadtteile wie den Hafen etc. etc. Einfach ein bisschen mehr Wirtschaft ins das Spiel bringen. Ohne Geld läuft nun mal keine Assassinen-Gilde.



Ja, Assassin's Creed besitzt in vielerlei Hinsicht noch so einiges an Potenzial. Ich hoffe, dass Ubi bei AC III spielerisch und technisch wieder einen großen Schritt nach vorne macht, ähnlich wie von Teil 1 zu 2.


----------



## -angeldust- (7. Dezember 2011)

Sollte es Infos über AC III geben bitte ich hiermit offiziel darüm, dass snipa den thraed wieder anführt!
und sollte es dann wirklich nen coop geben-worüber wir ja schon desöfteren gesprochen hatten- dann sehen wir uns alle zusammen auf den Dächern, egal von welcher Stadt!!!


----------



## Painkiller (7. Dezember 2011)

> Sollte es Infos über AC III geben bitte ich hiermit offiziel darüm, dass snipa den thraed wieder anführt!


Der Thread zu AC III ist schon in Vorbereitung. Macht alles Snipa  Im Moment fehlt es nur an Infos^^ 

Wenn in der Zwischenzeit eine Gestallt im Bademantel über die Dacher hüpft, dann nicht wundern. Das ist sicher er.


----------



## Snipa (7. Dezember 2011)

*pain mit meiner aus pappe selbst gebastelten versteckten klinge töt*

verrat nicht immer alles!!! -.-'

jetzt muss ich erst wieder irgendwelche marktschreier bestechen, um anonym zu werden... was das immer kostet 

@angeldust

dein vorschlag ehrt mich 
bist trotzdem der zeit hinterher, wie pain schon gesagt hat, ist der thread bereits in der vorbereitung


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (7. Dezember 2011)

> jetzt muss ich erst wieder irgendwelche marktschreier bestechen, um anonym zu werden... was das immer kostet


Haha verrätst du uns auch noch deinen Assassinenrang? 

Schön macht ihr das, go go go ! 

@pain: bitte um ein Beweisfoto, wenn du ihn im Bademantel auf dem Dach erwischen solltest.


----------



## Snipa (7. Dezember 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Haha verrätst du uns auch noch deinen Assassinenrang?
> 
> Schön macht ihr das, go go go !
> 
> @pain: bitte um ein Beweisfoto, wenn du ihn im Bademantel auf dem Dach erwischen solltest.


 
ööööhhh.... drölf!!

wenn, dann schafft er das nur von unterhalb von mir. und hat man normalerweise bei nem bademantel was darunter an..? 
aaaah, ich glaub das mit dem foto lassen wir mal lieber ^^


----------



## ChaoZ (7. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab das Spiel jetzt ca. 6 Stunden gespielt, und Brotherhood hat mir da doch besser gefallen. Mir ist da zu viel drumherum, Tower-Defense, Assassinen rekrutieren und so weiter ist mir zu nervig. Ich bin lieber der eine stille Assassine der allein arbeitet. Ansonsten ist Konstantinopel schön lebendig und frisch, tolle Arbeit. Das man nochmal Ezio spielt finde ich nicht ganz so toll, aber das wusste man ja schon. Das man ihn nicht rasieren kann stört mich etwas.  Von der Story weiß ich noch nicht so viel, ist aber bis jetzt ganz gut. 

Also alles in allem hat sich die Serie für mich stetig mit jeder Fortsetzung verschlechtert. Von grandios, über fabelhaft und genial auf sehr gut. 
Noch ein paar Wertungszahlen meinerseits:
Grafik: 82/100
Story: (bis jetzt) 87/100
Umfang: 90/100
Spielspaß: 80/10
Sound: 82/100
Setting: 85/100

Teil 1 hat mich persönlich besser gefallen, auch wenn ich mit der Meinung ziemlich alleine dastehen dürfte. 


Edit: Da hab ich doch glatt das Kampfsystem vergessen, welches meiner Meinung nach da beste ist das es in dieser Art von Spielen gibt.


----------



## -angeldust- (7. Dezember 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Also alles in allem hat sich die Serie für mich stetig mit jeder Fortsetzung verschlechtert. Von grandios, über fabelhaft und genial auf sehr gut.


 
Krasse Aussage!
Naja jeder hat seine Meinung, aber als ich das gerade gelesen habe, sind mir schon ein wenig die Augen rausgefallen...


----------



## ChaoZ (7. Dezember 2011)

Mir ist da einfach zuviel Ablenkung. Ein Assassine hat nunmal seine Ziele. Die legt er um und dann is Feierabend.  Da brauch ich keinen 50 jährigen Frauenheld mit 50 kleinen Rekruten die mal hier und dort etwas helfen, und auch keine Tower Defense Minispielchen. Ich will Altaîr


----------



## -angeldust- (7. Dezember 2011)

Mir ging es jetzt nicht direkt um AC R, das kann ich noch nicht beurteilen.
Aber die Tatsache, dass Du jede Fortsetzung als schlechter empfindest finde ich halt krass.
Wie gesagt, Geschmäcker sind halt verschieden, was wie ich finde ja auch gut so ist!


----------



## ChaoZ (7. Dezember 2011)

Teil 1: Geil, alles neu, tolle Story, toller Charalter
Teil 2: Viele Verbesserungen, bessere Story, schlechterer Charakter, bisschen zuviel Ablenkung
Brotherhood: Macht nix neu, führt nervige Assassinen Azubis ein. Story wieder gut
Revelations: Baut die Azubis noch weiter aus, keine für mich positiven großen Neuerungen

Ich hab halt andere Ansprüche


----------



## -angeldust- (7. Dezember 2011)

Also ich fand brotherhood am besten.
und ganz ehrlich, die assassinen hab ich nie benutzt!!!


----------



## fac3l3ss (7. Dezember 2011)

-angeldust- schrieb:


> Also ich fand brotherhood am besten.
> und ganz ehrlich, die assassinen hab ich nie benutzt!!!


 Die sind manchmal sehr hilfreich 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## dragooncomet (7. Dezember 2011)

-angeldust- schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich fand brotherhood am besten.
> und ganz ehrlich, die assassinen hab ich nie benutzt!!!



Meine Assassinen bestanden nur aus Frauen. Die Männer habe ich absichtlich verrecken lassen


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Dezember 2011)

Wie findet ihr denn so die Grafik von AC?
Leute die das Spiel nicht mögen, lästern immer über die "miese" Uralt-Grafik.
Ich persönlich finde die Grafik eigentlich nicht schlecht für ein Open World Game. Die Texturen sind ok, und die Atmosphäre wird gut herüber gebracht. Zudem gibt es z.B. Sachen wie AA, was ja auch nicht jede PC Umsetzung zu bieten hat (NFS Hot Pursuit, Gothic 4....).


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (8. Dezember 2011)

Grafik: gefällt mir gut, nen wow-Effekt gibt es natürlich nicht, aber neben dem tollen Gameplay und der Story eh zweitrangig.

Entwicklung: Ich fand den ersten Teil gut, den zweiten sehr gut und Brotherhood widerum nur gut um mal zum bewährten Schulnotensystem zurückzukommen.
AC I war genial, weil das neue Spielprinzip und auch DX10 aufregend umgestzt waren und alles was ich an AC II bemängelte, finde ich wurde hervorragend in AC II ausgebügelt und in AC:B übernommen, allerdings fehlten mir die wow-Momente. Was ich bisher gelesen habe, lässt darauf schließen, dass Revelations wie Brotherhood wird, nur halt wieder um ein paar schöne Funktionen gekürzt wurde und unnötige ausgebaut.


----------



## fac3l3ss (8. Dezember 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> (...)


 Ich finde sie in allen Teilen nicht besonders gut, aber auch nicht extrem schlecht.
-> Man kann sie ohne Augenkrebs spielen.


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Dezember 2011)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Grafik: gefällt mir gut, nen wow-Effekt gibt es natürlich nicht, aber neben dem tollen Gameplay und der Story eh zweitrangig.



So ist es



> Entwicklung: Ich fand den ersten Teil gut, den zweiten sehr gut und Brotherhood widerum nur gut um mal zum bewährten Schulnotensystem zurückzukommen.
> AC I war genial, weil das neue Spielprinzip und auch DX10 aufregend umgestzt waren und alles was ich an AC II bemängelte, finde ich wurde hervorragend in AC II ausgebügelt und in AC:B übernommen, allerdings fehlten mir die wow-Momente. Was ich bisher gelesen habe, lässt darauf schließen, dass Revelations wie Brotherhood wird, nur halt wieder um ein paar schöne Funktionen gekürzt wurde und unnötige ausgebaut.



Irgendwie, nach so einigen Stunden die ich Konstantinopel verbracht habe, halte ich Revelations mittlerweile fast schon für den schwächsten Teil.
AC I war alleine schon deswegen interessant, weil es etwas Neues war. Zu ACII hatte ich mich ja schon ausgelassen (ist für mich der beste Teil). Brotherhood lebte so ein bisschen von Rom als Setting (Sight-Seeing), und dem Feature der Assassinen Gilde.
Konstantinopel finde ich da eher nichts-sagend und fast schon langweilig. Trotzdem ist der Titel unter dem Strich aber gut.




fac3l3ss schrieb:


> Man kann sie ohne Augenkrebs spielen



Ja, ein technisches Highlight sind die AC Games nicht gerade. Aber wenigstens gibt es von Beginn an keine Performance Probleme wie z.B. bei Arkham City.


----------



## -angeldust- (8. Dezember 2011)

Konstantinopel ist eher nichts-sagend?
OK im Vergleich zu Rom ist dem bestimmt so.
Das war ja auch toll aufgebaut....
Klar fehlen bei der Grafik die wow Effekte, aber ich finde das "Gesamtpaket" ohne Ladezeiten, die vielen Bürger, das Gewusel, 
die Gespräche der Personen untereinander in der Stadt schon klasse.
Selten so tolle open world Spiele gespielt.
Meist gibt es ja nur Landschafte mit 1 2 Städten.
Hier ist das Spiel ja nur auf eine Stadt mit schönen verwinkelten Gässchen ausgelegt, das finde ich überragend!


----------



## Painkiller (8. Dezember 2011)

Zu den Hilfs-Assassinen:

Ein Mann alleine gewinnt noch keinen Krieg.  

Zu den Spielen:

Ich will Umfang in einem Spiel! Und das war bei AC I einfach nicht so stark ausgeprägt. Ich bin ein Mensch der sich Stunden mit solchen Spielen beschäftigen kann. Daher finde ich AC R auch sehr gelungen.


----------



## Snipa (8. Dezember 2011)

wie könnt ihr es wagen, über ac herzuziehen 

scherz beiseite: ich finde die grafik angemessen. klar sind oft verwaschene texturen drinne, und die characktere könnten manchmal mehr polygonen gebrauchen, aber wenn ich dann wieder an häuserfassaden emporklettere, und die detailverliebtheit entdecke, denk ich mir schon oft "wow, das sieht echt gut aus". die grafik wirkt einfach wie aus einem guss, und das finde ich faszinierend.

ich muss sagen, dass mir persönlich der erste teil auch am besten gefallen hat, weil einfach das spielprinzip total neu und anders und cool war, an acII hatte man schon höhere ansprüche, was dementsprechend auch die euphorie n bisschen gebremst hat. nichtsdestotrotz sind mM alle teile genial. was mich seit jeher an der ac-reihe fasziniert ist die bisher unerreichte atmosphäre. ich habe bisher kein spiel gespielt, das in sich so stimmig, so lebendig, und vor allem dabei noch so natürlich wirkt. ich könnte stunden damit verbringen, über die dächer und durch die straßen zu hetzen, den leuten bei ihren gesprächen und kommentaren zu meinen aktionen zuhören, und trotzdem das gefühl zu haben, etwas neues zu sehen und zu hören. ich hab mich schon vor lachen gekugelt, als passanten die klettereinlagen von einem gealterten ezio kommentiert haben. oder die lieder, die ezio als barde in einer mission von sich gibt.
es ist das gesamtpaket, was ac in meinen augen so besonders macht.


----------



## Neraxon (8. Dezember 2011)

als ich fand AC1 war ein sehr tolles game. Wow momente gabs schon einige aber nicht wegen den missionen sondern wegen der zwischen sequenzen und den umgebungen. 
AC2 fand ich sehr gut gelungen. Open Worldund trotzdem gute story, bessere grafik, mehr möglichkeiten. allerdings fand ich das die wände und alles in dem teil zu gummiartig aussahen so nach 8-10 stunden dauer spielen. wobei in 1 das nicht war. da sahen sie auch dann noch wie stein oder sowas aus.
Brotherhood war bis jetzt mein lieblings teil da ich fand das die grafik wieder an 1 ran kommt. was mauern und co angeht und das die story wieder gut umgesett war. Ich weis viele fanden das ende mies aber ich muss dazu sagen ich fand es gut bis auf das klettern da ich time runs hasse -.- Rest fand ich gut. viele neben missionen und und und

zu Revelations kann ich nciht wirklich was sagen da ichs bis jetzt noch nicht angespielt habe. Leider.... Aber sobald PS3 im hause ist wirds gespielt. Habe bis jetzt nur gutes über story und so gehört.

Und zum schluss muss ich sagen das 1 der einzige teil war wo, meiner meinung nach, die story wow momente hatte. Wenn man allerdings auf irgend welche hohen gebäude klettert und sich umguckt bin ich jedes mal erstaunt wie schön die landschaft ist. Da muss ich sagen gefällt mir konstantinopel im game besserr als in echt^^. Haben Pressesprecher ja in einem Spezial zu ACR verglichen^^


----------



## aznsteil (21. Dezember 2011)

Assassins creed 1 war vom Spielprinzip her nicht so das wahre. Immer wieder das gleiche Prozedere

Assassins Creed 2 war schon deutlich besser. Auch die Geschichte wurde spannender!

Assassins Creed Brotherhood kam ja ummittelbar gleich nach Assassins Creed 2. Dementsprechend war die Spielzeit auch nicht solange. Dennoch gute Story.

Assassins Creed Revelations war das erste Spiel, wo ich mir eine Collectors Edition geholt habe. Und ich bereue es nicht. Top Spiel! Habs auch schon zu 100% Sync durch.

Assassins Creed 3 



Spoiler



soll ja angeblich nähe New York stattfinden. Ich beziehe mich hier auf die Assassins Creed Enzyklopädie, die ich mir letztens bestellt habe. Ich freu mich aufjedenfall auf einen neuen protagonisten, denn Altairs und Ezios Teil dürfte zu ende sein.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (21. Dezember 2011)

AC1 mag zwar eintönig gewesen sien, aber das neue Spielprinzip hatte mich dennoch sehr fasziniert und viele Stunden fasziniert und sogar zum 2-3 maligem durchspielen motiviert. 

AC2- AC:R sind ein genialer Sprung von AC1, gehören allerdings Spiele- und storytechnisch in einen Abwasch.


----------



## -angeldust- (21. Dezember 2011)

Also mich stört an ac r das minispiel mit der verteidigung der feste. das wirkt doch wirklich wie nachträglich eingefügt.
hätte man sich sparen können.
aber grundsätzlich ist es doch ein geniales spiel!!!
und wie soll man bitte schön eine so tolle serie verbessern, wenn die anfagnsteile doch schon perfekt sind?
ich bin zufrieden, bei allem was keinen rückschritt bedeutet, und das ist ac r definitiv nicht !


----------



## DarthLAX (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Leutz,

ich hätte eine frage:

wie sieht die klinge vom herrn vlad tepes aus? - denn die währe im moment das einzige was mich an der CE interessiert d.h. der ingame-vorteil (bin kein so nen freund von dingen wie: artbook, sound-track und so - mag eher ingame vorteile)

mfg LAX
ps: eine antwort möglichst bald hätte was (würde die bestellung noch gerne aufgeben, das ich das spiel noch vor den feiertagen kriege 

pps: STAGNATION ist aber IMHO auch ein "rückschritt" - denn aus stagnation folgt IMHO DEGENERATION d.h. das nächste game ist bzw. bleibt das selbe und irgendwann macht es keinen spass mehr (das kenne ich z.B. von einigen großen shooter serien - was gemeint ist dürft ihr euch denken


----------



## Neraxon (22. Dezember 2011)

also bei ac isses kein rückschrütt und ich muss dir sage wenns um ingame inhalte geht hol dir einfach die collectors ist ne gute version. habe hier ein bild von dem schwert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crenshaw (26. Dezember 2011)

Hallo AC(R) Fans 

Bevor ich einen eigenen Thread eröffne frage ich lieber mal hier 
Und zwar stürzt ACR bei mir immer an exakt der selben Stelle ab. Ein Hardware Problem hab ich ausgeschlossen.
Alles was ich versucht habe war leider nicht von Erfolg gekröhnt. Jetzt wollte ich das Spiel neuinstallieren und hab dazu eine Frage zu den Spielständen.
Sie werden ja online gespeichert oder nicht?
Wenn ich jetzt also das Spiel neuinstalliere und mich mit meinem U-play Acc anmelde bin ich wieder da wo ich vorher war?
Und wenn nicht, gi´bt es eine Möglichkeit dahin zu kommen ohne nochmal von vorne anfangen zu müssen? 

Liebe Grüße und eine frohe Rest Weihnachtszeit,

Crenshaw


----------



## Neraxon (26. Dezember 2011)

crenshaw ich habe da leider ken plan. sry


habs jetzt durch :3 sehr schönes game! Das einzige was mich derbst stört ist das die Codes der Collectors Edition nicht klappen, mein Pre-Order altair-skin COde nicht klappt und mein Specialversion Code nicht klappt. Alles andere finde ich gut am spiel. selbst die neben-missionen


----------



## Abductee (26. Dezember 2011)

meine amazon keys haben alle ohne probleme funktioniert.
hast du die auf der ubisoft homepage eingegeben oder im spiel direkt?


----------



## Crenshaw (26. Dezember 2011)

Weiß das sonst jemand?


----------



## -angeldust- (26. Dezember 2011)

Na, Du kannst angeben, wo die Spielstände gespeichert werden sollen.
Wenn Sie auch online abgespeichert werde sollen, markiere den Punkt "Spielstand-Synchronisation aktivieren im Ubisoft Game Launcher unter Einstellungen oben rechts.
Deine Speicherstände von AC sind übrigens versteckt.
Du mußt Dir also alle Dateien anzeigen lassen.
Bei mir befinden die sich in:
C/Dokumente und Einstellungen/AllUsers/Anwendungsdaten/Ubisoft.


----------



## Neraxon (28. Dezember 2011)

habe die codes direkt im game eingegeben. da ich es auf der ps3 spiele.


----------



## Snipa (29. Dezember 2011)

so, für alle, die einen teil ac noch nicht haben und sich noch holen wollen:

auf steam gibt es derzeit alle (!!) teil stark reduziert

Assassins Creed: Director's Cut Edition 4,99€
Assassins Creed II Deluxe Edition 7,49€
Assassins Creed Brotherhood 16,99€
Assassins Creed Revelations 37,49€

also, wers noch nicht hat, jetzt ist die beste gelegenheit dafür 

grüße vom nachtaktiven snips


----------



## fac3l3ss (29. Dezember 2011)

Snipa schrieb:


> (...)


 Oder man käuft sich alle für 60€: Save 60% on Assassin's Creed Pack on Steam


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## -angeldust- (29. Dezember 2011)

Jup habe zugeschlagen.
Assassins Creed Directors Cut Edition und Assassins Creed 2 Deluxe Edition sind jetzt auch offiziel mein Eigentum .


----------



## StefanStg (1. Januar 2012)

Hi eine frage ich wollte das spiel heute spielen aber mein Xbox 360 controller wird nicht mehr erkannt gestern ging es noch ohne probleme seit heute nicht mehr. An was kann es liegen habe es schon an anderen spielen ausprobiert wie dirt 3 das geht es nur mei Assassins Creed nicht


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (2. Januar 2012)

Navigiere mal im Spiel mit der Maus zu Optionen -> Steuerung und aktiviere das Pad falls vorhanden. 
Scheint bei AC generell so zu sein, dass beim ersten Start nicht sofort das Pad angesprochen wird.


----------



## StefanStg (2. Januar 2012)

Ging danke. Naja was mich wundert ist das es ja ging habe ja schon gut zwei Wochen mit dem Controller gespielt ohne Probleme nur seit gestern auf einmal nicht mehr bin aber niergens drauf gekommen. Naja jetzt geht es ja danke


----------



## -angeldust- (2. Januar 2012)

Hahaha das Pronblem hatte ich auch mal.
Zig mal Treiber neu installiert.
Nur um festzustellen, dass ich in den Spieloptionen umstellen muss auf Pad.
hast Du zwischendurch mal das Pad abgezogen, weil Du den Port für was anderes brauchtest?
Das war nämlich bei mir die Ursache....


----------



## StefanStg (2. Januar 2012)

Ich habe es gestern mal ausgesteckt wie es schon nicht mehr ging. Voher aber nicht. Jetzt geht es wieder weil ich bei den Spieleoptionen auf Pat umgestellt habe. Komische sache naja solange es jetzt wieder geht ist es ja inordnung


----------



## stromer007 (3. Januar 2012)

Wie kann man eigentlich Waffen auf Gegner werfen? Ich möchte diese Söldner-Herausforderung gerne noch machen, bekomme das aber nicht hin.


----------



## -angeldust- (3. Januar 2012)

??? Waffen werfen?
Das ist eine Herausforderung? Stehlen ja, Messerwerfen ja, aber z.B. ne 2 Handaxt werfen oder was?
Na jetzt bin ich aber mal gespannt!


----------



## Abductee (3. Januar 2012)

du kannst nur waffen werfen die gegner zuvor verloren haben.
also waffe vom boden aufheben und dann wird der entsprechende befehl eh rechts oben eingeblendet.


----------



## stromer007 (4. Januar 2012)

Ich meine den vorletzten Punkt im DNA-Menü "Herausforderungen". Dort sind 4 Fraktionen gelistet.
Hab es jetzt geschafft Waffen zu werfen. Mein Problem war, dass ich es immer mit den falschen aufgehobenen Waffen probiert habe. Schwere Schwerter kann man nämlich nicht mehr werfen (in Brotherhood ging das glaube ich noch). Mit den Speeren oder Äxten hat es geklappt - sehr spassig das ganze.
Man muß sich nur vorsehen, dass einem kein armer unschuldiger Zivilist in die Flugbahn läuft. 
Aber der Zähler in der Herausforderung zählt nicht weiter? Mir fehlen unter anderem noch die "5er Attentatsserie". Ist mir aber schleierhaft, da ich die Serien gerne gemacht habe.
Muß ich die Herausforderungen in einer Erinnerung machen oder kann ich das beim freien Umherwandeln in der Stadt machen? 
Dann wäre es erklärbar, da ich die Missionen eher im Assassinen-Stil gemacht habe.


----------



## Snipa (4. Januar 2012)

die attentatsserien sind die combo-kills, die man im kampf machen kann, also 5 kills hintereinander.

am besten lassen sich die in der mission machen, in der man ein paket für sophia ungesehen vom boot abholen muss (sequenz 4 abschnitt 3 glaub ich), weil da nur leicht und schwer bewaffnete leute rumlaufen, die sich leichter killen lassen, als die typen, die immer blocken


----------



## aznsteil (12. Januar 2012)

Wie viel ist eine Animus Edition Assassins Creed Revelations PC Version heutzutage wert?


----------



## Snipa (13. Januar 2012)

also auf amazon wird die billigste für 400 euro verkauft...


----------



## aznsteil (14. Januar 2012)

Jetzt wird sie für 199 € angeboten ;D
Amazon.de: Neu und gebraucht: Assassin's Creed Revelations - Animus Edition [PC]


----------



## Painkiller (17. Januar 2012)

Dann hab ich ja einen wahren Schatz im Regal stehen. Denn meine ist noch OVP.


----------



## Snipa (17. Januar 2012)

*mit gollum-stimme flüster*

"mein schaahaatz!"


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (20. Januar 2012)

Was soll ich dazu noch sagen, ich habe mal wieder garncihts in der Hand (Verpackung+DVD) und hatte trotzdem jede Menge Spaß mit dem Spiel. 

mal schaun, ob ihr in 10 jahren immernoch so tickt mit euren Edeleditions.


----------



## cAson (24. Januar 2012)

Assasins Creed ist der Hammer nur ich hab leider ~30fps .


----------



## Painkiller (24. Januar 2012)

Kamikaze-Kaki schrieb:


> Was soll ich dazu noch sagen, ich habe mal wieder garncihts in der Hand (Verpackung+DVD) und hatte trotzdem jede Menge Spaß mit dem Spiel.
> 
> mal schaun, ob ihr in 10 jahren immernoch so tickt mit euren Edeleditions.



Das spricht doch nur der Neid.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. Januar 2012)

Hab mir diese Collectors Editon geholt... leider... das Spiel fesselt mich überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Januar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Hab mir diese Collectors Editon geholt... leider... das Spiel fesselt mich überhaupt nicht.



An was happert es denn?


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. Januar 2012)

Naja ich hab angefangen zu spielen und schon in den ersten Minuten dachte ich schon...ooooooooooh langweilig. Hab mich dann nochmal reingekniet um bisschen weiter zuspielen, aber es bleibt iwie langweilig...

Und es nervt das er ein alter Sack ist... und er sieht überhaupt nicht aus wie Ezio... Aber das is eher nebensache

Edit:

Vllt wirds ja jetzt besser, hab mir für z.B. Skyrim ein wireless xbox controller fürn pc geholt damit ich am TV zocken kann.
ACR kann man damit sicherlic auch zocken.


----------



## Painkiller (24. Januar 2012)

> Edit:
> 
> Vllt wirds ja jetzt besser, hab mir für z.B. Skyrim ein wireless xbox controller fürn pc geholt damit ich am TV zocken kann.
> ACR kann man damit sicherlic auch zocken.


 
Snipa schwört auf den Controller bei AC.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (24. Januar 2012)

Na wenn Snipa schwört, muss wohl was dran sein


----------



## Painkiller (24. Januar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Na wenn Snipa schwört, muss wohl was dran sein



Neben Kaki und ihm, kenn ich keinen größeren AC-Fan.  
Die beiden toppen alles. xD


----------



## -angeldust- (24. Januar 2012)

Na mit Tasta und Maus kommt da auch nicht wirklich Spielspass auf!
Hol dir nen schönen xbox 360 Controller, is ja acuh für Rennspiele genial!
Kann ich gar nicht verstehe, dass AC (R) nicht fesselt....


----------



## Snipa (24. Januar 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Na wenn Snipa schwört, muss wohl was dran sein


 
altaaa, schwörsch voll auf mei mudda unso 

spaß beiseite, ich hab ac II und brotherhood beide auf tasta und maus gezockt, acr dann mit controller und muss sagen, dass es mit dem controller schon um einiges besser geht. so paradox das jetzt klingt, aber man ist einfach präziser im laufen, klettern, etc.


----------



## DarthLAX (15. Februar 2012)

sagt mal:

bin ich doof oder so, denn ich finde nix wo man bei ACR - ingame - nachschauen kann ob man schon alle läden (schneider, schmied, bank...etc.) hat?

ich hoffe ihr wisst wo das ist, denn das währe echt hilfreich 

mfg LAX
ps: gehe pennen, gut nacht euch ^^
pps: das mit controller teste ich vll nochmal (muss ich sehen..hab ja noch den X-Box controller für PC...obwohl ich immer noch nicht verstehe welcher voll-pfosten auf die idee kam, das man fähigkeiten etc. mit rechts benutzen soll und mit links "lenken"?...sorry, aber beim PC ist es doch genau anders rum....versteh ich net *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Snipa (15. Februar 2012)

DarthLAX schrieb:


> sagt mal:
> 
> bin ich doof oder so, denn ich finde nix wo man bei ACR - ingame - nachschauen kann ob man schon alle läden (schneider, schmied, bank...etc.) hat?
> 
> ...


 
soweit ich mich erinnere kannst du das in der legende der karte nachschauen. oder irgendwo auf der karte selber. muss heut abend nochmal genau nachschauen ^^


----------



## DarthLAX (15. Februar 2012)

aha...dachte ich hätte alles auf der map gesehen (ok, die karte zeigt noch nicht "gekaufte" läden grau an, aber das ist etwas unübersichtlich....eine wirkliche liste auf der steht z.B. schmiede 10/15 oder so habe ich noch net gefunden (will das wissen, weil ich zuerst alle diese sachen erledigt haben will (damit ich während der haupt-quest nen schönen "cash-flow" habe und mir die sehenswürdigkeiten bald leisten kann  ), bevor ich mich weiter mit der main-quest beschäftige (bin jetzt nach sequenz 3))

mfg LAX


----------



## -angeldust- (16. Februar 2012)

Doch genau so eine Liste mit z.B. 10/15 Schmieden gibt es! Schau mal in der Karte in der Legende, ober im Pausemenü??? Ich weiß es leider auch nicht mehr genau!!! Aber ist auf jeden fall zu jeder Kategorie vorhanden. oder war es bei den Einnahmen bei der Bank? Kann auch sein! teste mal und schreib hier nochmal wo das war, hab das game leider nicht mehr installiert...


----------



## Snipa (7. März 2012)

so, der st zu ac3 ist nun auch aufgeschlagen
ich hoffe ich werd den hohen anforderungen, die seit dem hier in mich gesetzt werden auch gerecht


----------



## -angeldust- (8. März 2012)

Ja wo denn? Aha gefunden! Abo!!!!!


----------



## Snipa (8. März 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...elthread-assassins-creed-3-a.html#post4024623 <-- ich bin ein link, klick mich!


----------



## BabaYaga (30. März 2012)

Weil ich den Thread gerade seh.
Ich hab auf Steam noch 2 Coupons mit -50% auf AC:R übrig die mit Ende März ablaufen.
Da ich noch mit Brotherhood beschäftigt bin und mir Revelations eh erst später bei nem Deal holen werde verschenk ich die Coupons.
Hab da unlängst 3 Stück erhalten, fragt mich nicht woher die waren auf einmal da *lol*.
Also wer einen haben möchte, einfach ne PM schicken. Das Spiel kostet dann nur mehr so ca 25 Euro.

Regards,


----------



## Robonator (1. April 2012)

Sehr nice 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYqUDyKddaM&


----------



## Kainto (3. April 2012)

weiss eventuell jemand, wie man zu zwei, wenn man am selben router haengt, gemeinsam daddeln kann ?
wir kicken uns staendig raus aus der partie...


----------



## Whoosaa (7. Juni 2012)

So, auch durch, und damit endlich durch die bisherige AC-Reihe. Wurde auch Zeit. 

War spaßig, allerdings fand ich Brotherhood fast einen Tick besser - wobei sie auch einige nervige Sachen von Brotherhood glücklicherweise in Revelations ausgelassen haben.

Und ganz wichtig, Schw***vergleich: 82,6%.


----------



## Whoosaa (10. Juni 2012)

Ein bisschen habe ich noch oben drauf geschaufelt: *98,37%*. Wer kann mehr bieten? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Rest ist jetzt wirklich nur noch so Krimskrams, Meuchelmorde von Seilbahnen etc., wo man ewig suchen muss, um die richtige Gelegenheit zu erwischen, sowie 3 Missionen haben noch nicht 100%. Aber ansonsten..^^


----------



## Hardwell (10. Juni 2012)

respekt 

nicht schlecht


----------



## the_pierced (22. Juni 2012)

Ich habs jetzt auch endlich durch, allerdings nicht mit soviel Sync.

Das einzige, was mich nervt ist, das das Game ständig ohne ersichtlichen  Grund abstürzt. Ich würd noch gern die ganzen Städte einnehmen, und  noch alles wieder aufbauen usw. Die ständigen Abstürze gehen mir aber  schon ziemlich am Sack. Kann mir vl irgendjemand sagen, ob es irgendwo  eine Möglichkeit gibt, die Ursache der Abstürze zu finden?

Achja hätt ich fast vergessen (mein Sys)

Asus Rampage Formula
Q9550@3,4GHz
Asus GTX580 @stock
8 GB Corsair DDR2 800

die Temps liegen alle im grünen Bereich, Graka Treiber ist momentan der 304.48 beta. Das Problem war aber mit dem vorherigen offiziellen Treiber auch schon da.


----------



## Whoosaa (23. Juni 2012)

Wird mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit softwareseitig liegen - Neuinstallation probiert? Aktuellster Patch drauf?


----------



## the_pierced (23. Juni 2012)

Aktuellster Patch ist drauf, Neuinstallation wollte ich eigentlich vermeiden, aber die Spielstände bleiben ja sowieso gespeichert. Werd ich gleich mal versuchen.

edit: Game deinstalliert und wieder neuinstalliert inkl aller Patches, Graka Treiber den 301.42 wieder aufgespielt. Jetzt knapp 2 h gezockt, lauf durch die Gegend, auf einmal wieder "ACRSP.exe" funktioniert nicht mehr 

So wie es aussieht werd ich wohl damit leben müssen.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (31. August 2012)

So hab mal angefangen das Game durch zu zocken (Mit xbox Controller)

Wie zum Teufel blockt man nochmal bzw. Pariert? Ich kassier sofort im Kampf.. Am PC war das iwie anders ...


----------



## b0s (3. September 2012)

rechte Maustaste? 

Ich muss ja zugeben ich hab Bock das Spiel aufm 50" TV im Wohnzimmer zu zocken, aber mein Controller Versuch bei Brotherhood hat mich nach ein bis zwei Stunden wieder zu Maus und Tastatur greifen lassen...

Müsste rechte Maustaste nicht sowas wie "high profile" also zweite Interaktionsebene sein, das würde dann aufm Controller auf den Schultertasten sinnig sein.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (3. September 2012)

Ja habs rausgefunden  Klappt jetzt alles ^^


----------



## Low (3. September 2012)

Solche Games machen mit Gamepad einfach 100x mehr Spaß.


----------



## -angeldust- (8. September 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:
			
		

> Ja habs rausgefunden  Klappt jetzt alles ^^



und deine meinung? ich zocke ac nur noch mit pad. einfach genial. kann mir das mit maus und tasta gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## aliriza (13. Januar 2013)

hallo,

kann mir jemand ein Spielstand zwischen  LEvel 30-40 i.wo hochladen bitte? Meine Savegames sind weg :S


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (14. Januar 2013)

Wie macht man das beim Ubilauncher cloudSpeicher????


----------



## aliriza (14. Januar 2013)

CloundSpeicher hab ich nicht benutzt... brauche also Savegame Dateien.


----------



## Shona (14. Januar 2013)

aliriza schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> kann mir jemand ein Spielstand zwischen  LEvel 30-40 i.wo hochladen bitte? Meine Savegames sind weg :S


 Assassin`s Creed Revelations Savegames


----------



## aliriza (14. Januar 2013)

Diese Funktionieren nicht i.wie immer spielstand beschäftigt


----------



## Shona (14. Januar 2013)

Dann sind die Spielstände Account gebunden und du kannst keine anderen nutzen als die eigenen.


----------



## aliriza (14. Januar 2013)

Shona schrieb:


> Dann sind die Spielstände Account gebunden und du kannst keine anderen nutzen als die eigenen.


 
kann doch nicht Wahrsein  wollte bevor ich mit AC3 anfange ACRR durchspielen. Muss man doch i.wie umgehen können.


----------



## aliriza (18. Januar 2013)

Muss doch funktionieren i. Wie...


----------



## Shona (18. Januar 2013)

In der Zeit in der du das nun versuchst hättest du das Spiel schon durch gespielt


----------



## aliriza (18. Januar 2013)

Ich hasse es abe Spiele 2 x zu Spielen. Außerdem hab ich nicht die Zeit dazu noch mal von neu Anzufangen. Wollte einfach ab level 35 oder so weiter machen um schnell mit AC 3 Anfangen zu können.


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (19. Januar 2013)

Meines Wissen kannst du tatsächlich nicht den Spielstand eines anderes nutzen... Ubi hat das schon clever gepatcht...
Das sollte dir eine Lehre sein und absofort sollte du die Cloudfunktion nutzen!


----------



## aliriza (19. März 2013)

Kann mir jemand trotzdem sein Spielstand ab Level 30 bereit stellen? Möchte es sehr gerne Weiter spielen :S


----------



## anon666 (4. August 2013)

Wisst ihr ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt um bei bestimmten Charakteren alle Outfits freischalten kann? Ich habe beim Piraten und einigen anderen Charakteren alle Outifts und Waffen frei. Das ganze ist mir aufgefallen da war ich noch weiter unter Level 20, gekauft habe ich mir diese Sachen also nicht. Gibt es bestimmte Singleplayer Missionen die man erledigen muss um diese zu bekommen?


----------

